# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الأربعاء 13 ابريل

## مريخابي كسلاوي

* العاب 


 العاب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* العاب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* العاب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* العاب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* العاب
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يديك العافية الحبيب كسلاوي
وصباحاتك كلها خير وبركة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* العاب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* العاب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* العاب
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الاربعاء 13/4/2016
.

عناوين الصحف السودانية الرياضية الصادرة اليوم الاربعاء 13/4/2016

.
صحيفة المريخ :
* الليله اجمل ليلة : مريخان.. يتلألأن في سماء امدرمان .
* الاحمر ينتظم في معسكر مقفول .
* ابوجريشه الي اديس .. واشعه لمصعب .
* ادارة اهلي مدني تعتذر .
* الوسيله : لن اكون سببا في شق الصف المريخي.
* ارتياح مريخي لعودة برهان تيه الي الجهاز الفني.
* الفرقه الحمراء تختتم تحضيراتها لمواجهة مريخ نيالا.. معسكر مقفول بكنون .
* برهان تيه : نتطلع الي الخروج بنتيجه ايجابيه.
* منتدي المريخ يكرم عيسي صباح الخير بالدوحه .
.
صـحـيفـة الــصــــدى :
* المريخ يتأهب لقهر التعب امام مريخ نيالا بتشكيله جديده .
* ابوجريشه يؤكد اكتمال الاتفاق مع برهان عقب المباراة .
* مصعب عمر خارج حسابات المريخ امام الوفاق.
* عودة متوقعه لــ)علي جعفر( اليوم .
* برهان تيه يؤكد خبر الصدي : مجلس المريخ فاوضني اكثر من مره لكن لم احسم امري بعد .
* عبدالتام : سعينا بشتي السبل لتأجيل مباراة اليوم.
* المريخ يؤدي مرانه الختامي بمشاركة 18 لاعب .
* رئيس مريخ نيالا : برهان تعامل باحترافيه .
.
صحيفة الزعيم
* لجنة التسيير تهدد الوزارة بالاستقاله .
* تأكيدا لانفراد الزعيم : ايمال يرحل عقب لقاء الوفاق .
* ونسي يدعم عودة الكادر الوطني .
* المريخ يواصل تنفيذ البرمجه القاسيه ويواجه مريخ البحير .
* تأكيد جديد من القطاع الرياضي بتسليم المستحقات غدا .
* في حواره مع الزعيم .. برهان تيه : العلاقه بيني والمريخ لم تنقطع .
* المجلس يرجئ التعديلات في القطاع الرياضي.
* اجتماع اداري غير معلن يرسم ملامح مستقبل المريخ

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*يستضيف المريخ مساء اليوم بملعبه مريخ نيالا و ذلك ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الــــــــــــ(15) لبطولة الدوري الممتاز في دورته الاولي حي يجمع المريخ قبل مباراة اليوم 26 نقطة و له مباريات مؤجلة بسبب مشاركاته الافريقية , المريخ اكمل إعداده لمباراة اليوم بتدريب وحيد عقب الفراغ من مباراته الدولية امس الاول ضد الاهلي مدني و التي كسبها المرخ بهدفين مقابل هدف ويدخل المباراة وله 26 نقطة فيما للمريخ نيالا 23 نقطة و فوز اليوم سيجلسه يجلس مع المريخ في نفس المركز و تفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان مدرب المريخسيقم خلال مباراة اليوم باشراك اللاعبين الذين سيلعبون للفريق في مباراته المقبلة ضد فريق وفاق سطيف في جولة الاياب والتي سيدخها المريخ من اجل الفوز فقط او التعادل باكثر من هدفين للعبور الى المرحلة المقبلة من بطولة ابطال افريقيا
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*علمت المتابعات ان الهلال سيستضيف المريخ في ختام الدورة الاولي للدوري الممتاز عصراً نسبة لتواصل اعمال تركيب الانارة الجديدة حيث اكد المسؤولين افتتاحها رسميا منتصف مايو القادم .. والمعروف ان الانارة الجديدة تم استجلابها قبل ايام بعد ان تم اكتشاف عن وجود عطل فني في الكشافات التي تم تدشينها مؤخرا قبل مباراة اهلي طرابلس في البطولة الافريقية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستضيف مريخ نيالا مساء اليوم على ملعبه في الممتاز


كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

يستضيف المريخ مساء اليوم بملعبه مريخ نيالا و ذلك ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الــــــــــــ(15) لبطولة الدوري الممتاز في دورته الاولي حي يجمع المريخ قبل مباراة اليوم 26 نقطة و له مباريات مؤجلة بسبب مشاركاته الافريقية , المريخ اكمل إعداده لمباراة اليوم بتدريب وحيد عقب الفراغ من مباراته الدولية امس الاول ضد الاهلي مدني و التي كسبها المرخ بهدفين مقابل هدف ويدخل المباراة وله 26 نقطة فيما للمريخ نيالا 23 نقطة و فوز اليوم سيجلسه يجلس مع المريخ في نفس المركز و تفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان مدرب المريخسيقم خلال مباراة اليوم باشراك اللاعبين الذين سيلعبون للفريق في مباراته المقبلة ضد فريق وفاق سطيف في جولة الاياب والتي سيدخها المريخ من اجل الفوز فقط او التعادل باكثر من هدفين للعبور الى المرحلة المقبلة من بطولة ابطال افريقيا
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*والله الخبر ده شتله جلفوطيه ؟
****************
طالب حسن حمار رئيس نادي وفاق سطيف الجزائري من جماهير النادي بعدم التعرض لابوجريشة وعلاء الدين يوسف حين وصول بعثة المريخ للجزائر ردا لما حدث في مباراة الذهاب بأم درمان .. واشار ان ما حدث يعتبر تصرفات فردية ولا يعبر عن المريخ اطلاقا .. واكد ان الجزائر لن تنسي وقوف الجماهير السودانية في فاصلة مصر الشهيرة وتقديمهم مساندة كبيرة لنا .. واكد ان المريخ سيجد اروع استقبال عند وصوله الجزائر.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*قال مدرب مريخ نيالا برهان تيه ان المريخ فاوضه اكثر من مرة في الموسم الحالي و آخرها بعد مباراة الفريق الاخيرة ضد وفاق سطيف ولكنني لم احسم امري بالاشراف عليه ام لا وقال ان علاقته بالمريخ لم تنقطع بعد و ان المريخ بيته و اكد في حديثه للصدى عدم ممانعته تدريب المريخ ان قرر العودة اليه وان جماهير المريخ تضع له مكانه خاصة وانه يعرف الكثير عن نجومه و عن مباراة الاياب قال المريخ لا زال في المنافسة ويملك لاعبين سيقلبون الطاولة على منافسهم
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*قال رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة في حديثه للصدي ان مباراة اليوم بين المريخ و مريخ نيالا هي آخر مباراة لبرهان في الدوري وانه بعدها سيغادر مع المريخ الى الجزائر للاشراف على المريخ في جولة الاياب و بقية المباريات بجانب المدير الفني لوك وقال ان برهان تعامل بصورة مثالية معنا وانهم يشكرونه على تعامله الراقي كاحد ابناء المريخ و عودته للمريخ طبيعية و سبق له ان استجاب وهو يقود اندية اخري في الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصفى
الاهلي مدني تجربة مفيدة !!

قدم الاهلي مدني تجربة مفيدة للمريخ قبل مواجهته الافريقية برغم غياب لاعبين مؤثرين في كشف المريخ
المريخ استفاد كثيرا من المباراة ووقف على جاهزية بعض اللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا في مبارياته الاخيرة على رأسهم اللاعب اوكرا و ابراهومة وجابسون
اللاعب مصعب عجب ارهق دفاع المريخ بتحركاته القطرية و كان له دورا كبيرا في خروج فريقه بهذه النتيجة .
عجب لاعب عملاق و يذكرني باللاعبين الكبار امثال ايداهور وسانيه و انس النور ووجوده في خط هجوم الاهلي مدني كشف الكثير لايميال و الذي نتمنى ان يستفيد منه و يعالجه قبل سفر الفريق الى الجزائر
كل ابناء المريخ الحادبين على مصلحة النادي تقاطروا لمؤازرة اللاعبين في مباراة الاهلي مدني و لكن هناك عشاق الانتصارات لا المريخ اكتفوا بالجلوس في منازلهم
ندرك ان هناك من بين المريخاب قد فرح لتعادل المريخ الاخير ضدوفاق سطيف وهناكمن احتفل في احد المطاعم الخرطومية ووزع التورتات و الحلوي و اجزم بوداع المريخ للابطال
للاسف الشديد ان يكون بالمريخ من يحتفلون بخسارة او تعثر المريخ
احد المطاعم الشهيرة اصبح وكرا لضرب المريخ وجتمع فيه بعض من المحسوبين على المريخ لحرق الاحمر وتوزيع الادوار لمعارضة المريخ
من طالب بعض ابناء المريخ بالتوقف عن دعم لجنة التسيير و المريخ مقبل على مباراة خطيرة ضد وفاق سطيف .
من ظل يروج للاشاعات بوجود مشاكل بين لاعبي المريخ و عادل ابوجريشة ؟
من روج لوجود مشكلة بين كمال دحية و العميد عامر و حسن الوسيلة
كل اشاعات لخلق بلبلة وسط مجتمع المريخ !!
الذين ضربت مصالحهم يطاردون المريخ بالاشاعات من اجل هدم الاستقرار
المريخ يصنع الابطال و الرجال بعكس ما اشيع
من ينتظر المريخ ليخسر حتى يفرح واهم لان مسيرة المريخ لن تعطلها خسارة فالمريخ اكبر من تلك الخزعبلات التي يروج لها !!
متفرقات
لا نقول ان من الخطأ معارضة المريخ ومجالسه و لكن ان يشتري نائب رئيس المريخ صحيفة رئيس النادي الاسبق الاخ جمال ويحتوي فيها من ينبشون مشاكل المريخ !!
الديون الحالية ورثها المجلس من مجس الاخ جمال الوالي و اصبحت تشكل هاجسا لكل من يخلف الوالي!!
حزنت و الصحيفة التي اسسها رئيس نادي المريخ تقود معرضة شرسة لضرب المريخ!!
للاسف الشديد هناك من يتهم المريخ باستمالة الحكام الافارقة وهي تتفرج ولكن حينما يتعرض احد قاة الصحيفة للانتقادات عينك ما تشوف الا النور !!
كنت اظن ان صحيفة عبد الصمد توجه سهامها لمن يحارب المريخ لكنني اخطأت فقد اصبحت مثل غيرها فالمريخ ليس اول اهتماماتها!!
عبد الصمد سيظل عبد الصمد فالرجل ان كان حريصا علي مصلحة المريخ لما رافق الذين لا يعملون الا مع اصحاب المال !!
اخيرا
مسيرة المريخ لن تتوقف وان كانت كذلك لتوقفت عند الراحل حجوج


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بالمرصاد
الصادق مصطفى الشيخ
همد يسقط قبل الانتحابات الاخيرة

قلنا فى الحلقة الماضية ان همد سقط قبل الانتخابات بتصريحاته الدالة على انه ابعد من بعيد عن هتطلبات المرحلة وهو يشير لمساندة جمال الوالى وهو لا يملك ناديا ولاصوت بل مالا وقال ايضا انه سيعمل شراكة مع ادارة النشاط الطلابى فى تهريج غير مفهوم فى ظل جد قنوات للشباب والبراعم والناشئينوقلنا ايضا ان هناك ادوار خفية وايادى شريرة تسعى لجعل الخرطوم رائد بلا ريادة باغلاق الطرق امام من يعرفون قدرها وتمرقوا خداما لترابها حتى احتلت مكانها الحالى فى خارطة الكرة السودانية وقلنا ايضا انه من المؤسف ان تكون الاندية التى صعدت بالخرطوم لهذه المرتبة تنفض غرلها بيدها دون مسببات واضحة ولا انجارات واضحة لحسن عبد السلام تجعله ينال كل هذا الرضا وقبل اشهر من موعد انعقاد الجمعية
وقلنا ان الاسباب الحقيقية تكمن فى سيطرة مقربين من حسن على مقاليد الاتحاد ويجد دعم من قادة الاتحاد العام على اعتبار ان اصوات الخرطوم هى التيرموتر الؤدى الى مجلس الادارة والتمتع باموال الفيفا والبص والرعاية التى لا تحظى منها الخرطوم بهللة وحتى انديته بالممتار لا يكفيها ما يصل من الاتحاد رغم ان نصف مباريات الدورى تقم بارض الخرطوم حتى انهك ملعبها العتيق وها هو الاتحاد يتفرج على سحب بساط ارضيته وربما يلحق بملعبى عقرب وليق الخرطوم وقبله التحرير والموردة كهواية رسمت على دفتر ابو الحسن المشغول باهلى عطبرة والسلام الكرفاب بالدرجة الثالثة بالخرطوم
لقد حاول ربانية حسن من اعلامى الغلة ومن يعتبروا انفسهم اسياد الصحافة الرياضية بالسودان فقد صور احدهم ان مقعد حسن عبد السلام خالى بالاتحاد العام ودخل الكاتب قبل اشهر عديدة عندما قال عبد السلام ان العقوبة التى فرضت حينها على بكرى المدينة ضعيفة دخل الكاتب فى مقارنة بين حسن وشداد حول النراهة وقول كلمة الحق ماسيا او متناسيا ان حسن هضو بالاتحاد الذى اصدر العقوبة مع عدد كبير من المريخاب باللجنة ويبدو ان تصريحاته كانت من اجل الهاء الناس عن مريخية الاتحاد او تصفية حسابات مع رئيس المريخ حينها الذى ابعده عن امانة مال المريخ لاسباب معروفة للجميع وولاسف اتى به من لا يريدو مصلحة الخرطوم لقيادتها وترشح ضد على يوسف هاشم ونال 15 صوت مقابل تسعة اصوات لاحد افضل الرؤساء وصاحب النهضة الحقيقية للخرطوم الحالية التى تتراجع بشكل مخيف وما يؤكد ان ادارة حسن للخرطوم كانت بمنظور تصفية الحسابات المريخية وبخلاف موقفه المذكور كان له اخر شهير حينما صدرت عقوبات فى حق رءيس نادى النسور العميد حينها مكى فقال حسن ان مكى رجل متمكن ومتدين لا يصدر منه سلوك غير مالوف ففى ظاهر التصريح انه يدافع عن الاندية الخرطومية كما قال ونسى ان المريخ ايضا نادى خرطومى
اما الثانية وهى ما يجعل اندية الخرطوم تحاسبه وليس التمديد لفترة جديدة وذلك عندما لم يخفى انتماؤه لعطبرة ونادى الاهلى وهو يقول بان حكومة نهر النيل مقصرة معانا اى هو وناس الاهلى وهذا اعتراف ضمنى بالانتماء لنادى تابع لاتحاد عطبرة ينافس اندية خرطومية فى الممتار والتاهيلى وغيرها من المنافسات لم يكتفى بذلك بل ذهب لابعد منه كثيرا حينما اردف حديثه ذاك بانهم يبحثوا عن راعى لاهلى عطبرة يستفيد الراعى من امكانات النادى ويستفيد النادى من امكانات الشركة فرجل بمثل هذه المهام
او الهموم هل سيكون قادرا على ادارة اتحاد بحجم الخرطوم ؟
مرصد اخير
الخرطوم مطالبة بوقف نريفها التراجعى والفرصة مواتية لتقديم رئيس من صلبها وليس بالوكالة
الا هل بلغت اللهم فاشهد
دمتم والسلام


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
  بقلم : معاذ ابومؤيد
  تبقى سيرتك هي الكلام
فتاح ياعليم رزاق ياكريم
  تفتح الباب وتدخل قروب او قروبين او ثلاثة ..
  تلاقي نفسك في نفس الدائرة
  ونفس النقاش ونفس الحوار
ابوجريشة 
  فعلا مفروض يتكتب معاها بم بم
  لاتمر أربعة وعشرين ساعة الا وابو جريشة متصدر عناوين البيت المريخي!!
  وكلها خلافات او تصريحات
  اخر الضحايا حسن الوسيلة !!
   العناوين القادمة اخاف ان تكون لوك ايمال يتخلف عن البعثة وأبو جريشة يقود  الدفة الفنية دا لو ماقائدها تحت تحت لانو شفت لي صورة تعبر عن حالة  الانصات!!
  وبعدين يالجنة التسيير
  الخلل قدامكم ومطنشين ؟؟
  ولا انتو عاملين رايحين ؟؟
  صوت القروبات واصلكم وعارف واصلكم كيف !!
  معقولة بس ….
  ••••••••••••••••••••••••••الفنان  محمود عبدالعزيز الحوت رحمه الله عليه كان فنان واحد ومجتمعين علي حبو  جمهورية معجبين وروابط لم يختلفوا ابدا علي الفن العنده او علي اداء  اغنياتو
  محمود لم يكن متعجرفا او دكتاتوري !!
  كان يطلع المسرح ويغني مايطلبه المستمعون وهم بعد كل اغنية يرددون مايريدون من الاغاني!!
  مافي زول حجر راي زول
  ولاقال دا زول عايز محمود حكرا ليه ولاقال دا عايز يضر محمود!!
  كونت روابط ومجموعات كلها هدفها دعم محمود بالحضور وابداء الاعجاب بفن محمود
  حتى بعد ممات محمود ظلت الروابط تجتمع من اجل روح الحوت والدعاء له….
  محمود يغني مايطلبه الحضور
  ماقال ليهم عايزين تسيروني عشان قاطعين تذاكر !!
  ولاعشان انتو مجموعات !!
  يلبي كل الطلبات بكل أريحية ويتبادل معهم الحب والاهتمام
  رحل محمود وبقت مجموعاته بعيد عن المشاحنات والخلافات جمعهم حب محمود فقط ولم تجمعهم الشهرة او المصالح !!!
  حكينا القصة دي ليه عشان نعرف قيمة الحب وقيمة الرأي والرأي الاخر !!!
  الحوت انصت لمطالب جماهيره
  من غير عجرفة او تعالي…
  مجموعات محمود وقروباته دعمت محمود بالفكر والمال والحضور..
  تمنينا ان تنتقل جمهورية الحوت وروح قروبات ومجموعات محمود للقروبات المريخية لكن !!!
  ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
  استبشرنا خيرا وقلنا صوتنا وصل للإدارة والكلام هنا بلسان القروبات المريخية…..
  شاهدنا التلاحم في النفرات المالية وقلنا الإدارة نزلت لمستوى المشجع واصبح شريكا للإدارة في كل همومها والإدارة بادلته نفس المشاعر
  لكن وين !!!
  مركب القروبات لابد ان تطالها يد المصالح والسعى وراء المناصب والشهرة!!
  الناس اجتمعت لإصلاح الخلل والشان المريخي..
  وابعاد اصحاب المصالح
  لكن معقولة تقدر تسير من غير ما تمر بسوق المصالح والمتسلقين!!!
  الباحثين عن المناصب الإدارية
  عين علي المنصب والتستر خلف عباءة القروبات!!
  القروبات لجمع المال وصنع القرار
  المدرج يقود ولاينقاد
  ومن اراد تمرير أجندة لجنة التسيير من خلال القروبات لغتكم مفهومة للجميع !!
   والقراءة مابين السطور اصبحت مفهومة للمشجع البسيط والمع الكيان معرووف  والمع لجنة التسيير معروف والعندو ميول ناس التجمع برضو معروف
  اشكال الفيسات في الكيبورد في الموبايل تقدر تفرزها!!
  والكلمات في القروبات تقدر تفرزها !!!
  ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
  ختاما
  ليس بالمال وحده ينصلح الكيان
  ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
   ونحن علي المدرج ووسط القروبات عز الخريف نص النهار لازم تجيك لفحة سموم  تزهجك وتطلعك من طورك لكن لفح سموم المحب والعاشق للكيان مقبولة لكن اللفحة  التانية دي تتبلع كيف الله اعلم
  المريخ مريخ الشعب
  والشعب دا الجمهور
  والإدارة ممثل فقط لاصواتنا
  والماعجبنا في القرارات او التصرفات بنوصلو ليكم بكل ادب واحترام لانو دي صفات الصفوة القمنا واتربينا عليها !!
  ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
  همسة أخيرة
  انت تمثل اصوات قروبك لاتكن اناني وتنفرد برايك الناس دي مابخلت ليك بالمال لاتصادر آراءهم وعقولهم
  ومن تولي إمامة القوم مسؤول امام الله عنهم
  ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
  خارج النص
  ظاهرة اطفال الانابيب بدات في الانتشار ولابد من علاجها سريعا
  حتى نشوف جسد مريخي معافى من اصحاب المصالح الشخصية والمتسلطين والباحثين عن المناصب والشهرة!!!
  خطاب موجه بادب اخير من الهتاف امام الملأ!!
  لنا عودة في تغريداتنا القادمة لاصابع الاخطبوط المزروعة في القروبات ….
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* برهان تية يتشرط للعمل في المريخ
 
 

   اشترط برهان تية مدرب مريخ نيالا الحالي من اجل العمل في المريخ العاصمي  بعد مطالب مجلس ادارته بالتعاقد معه اشترك موافقة ادارة مريخ نيالا حيث  يربطه عقد رسمي مع نادي البحير .. وعلمت المتابعات ان برهان تية سيعقد  اجتماع مع ادارة المريخ العاصمي من اجل الوصول لإتفاق نهائي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يودع جماهيره بمواجهة فرسان البحير الليلة



يخوض المريخ مباراته الأخيرة في الدوري الممتاز قبل السفر إلى الجزائر لمواجهة وفاق سطيف في إياب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال ويواجه المريخ مساء اليوم مريخ نيالا على ملعبه بامدرمان حيث يدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم وفي رصيده 26 نقطة وبرغم الإرهاق الشديد الذي يعاني منه المريخ بسبب البرمجة الضاغطة فضلاً عن الاستحقاقات الأفريقية التي أصبحت فتراتها متقاربة ولكن رغم ذلك يريد المريخ القتال في كل الجبهات وتحقيق المطلوب وإسعاد قاعدته الجماهيرية العريضة التي ظلت تناصر الفريق ولم تبتعد عنه حتى بعد النتيجة السيئة التي خرج بها الفريق في مباراته الأفريقية الأخيرة أمام وفاق سطيف بينما يدخل مريخ نيالا مباراة اليوم وفي رصيده 23 نقطة وضعته في المركز الخامس بفضل القيادة الحكيمة للمدرب المقتدر برهان تية الذي أصبح مرشحاً للرحيل من قلعة مريخ البحير عقب المباراة ليعود إلى تجربة جديدة مع المريخ الذي قطع شوطاً بعيداً في مفاوضاته مع برهان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يفقد مصعب عمر أمام وفاق سطيف مجدداً



سيتواصل غياب مصعب عمر الظهير الأيسر للمريخ عن مباراة فريقه أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري في إياب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال بعد أن تعرض اللاعب لإصابة في مباراة الفريق الدورية أمام أهلي مدني أمس الأول وبالتالي سيتواصل غياب مصعب عمر عن المشاركة مع المريخ للمباراة الرابعة على الصعيد الأفريقي بعد أن فضّل الجهاز الفني إبعاده عن مباراتي واري وولفز النيجيري في الدور الأول ومباراة وفاق سطيف في ذهاب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* برهان تية: نعم المريخ فاوضني وسنحسم الأمور عقب مباراة اليوم



أكد الكابتن برهان تية المدير الفني لمريخ نيالا تفاصيل المفاوضات التي يديرها معه مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ من أجل إقناعه بالعمل في الجهاز الفني للفرقة الحمراء وأشار إلى أن هناك اتصالات منذ فترة بينه ومجلس الإدارة حتى يوافق على العودة من جديد للعمل في الجهاز الفني بالمريخ لكنه لم يتوصل إلى قرار نهائي حتى اللحظة وتوقع برهان أن تكون الأمور أكثر وضوحاً عقب نهاية المباراة التي تجمع بين المريخ ومريخ نيالا مساء اليوم لأنه حتى اللحظة ملتزم بتعاقده مع مريخ نيالا وسيبذل قُصارى جهده حتى يقوده للتفوق على الأحمر وبعد أن يؤدي واجبه تجاه ناديه على أكمل وجه سيكون جاهزاً للرد على العرض المريخي، وتحدث برهان تية عن المهمة الصعبة التي تنتظر المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري وقال إن المواجهة التي جمعت بين الفريقين قبل أيام تختلف عن تلك التي جمعت بينهما العام الماضي لافتاً إلى أن المريخ كان ينبغي أن يكون في وضع أفضل من الذي كان عليه في المباراة متمنياً أن يعالج الجهاز الفني للمريخ كل السلبيات التي كشفتها مباراة السبت الماضي وأن ينهي مشكلة عدم ثبات التشكيلة والا يندفع الأحمر وراء المعسكرات الخارجية لأن مباريات الدوري الممتاز أفضل إعداد لمسابقة دوري الأبطال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه انتفاضة نيالا في الدوري السوداني




كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

يخوض المريخ مباراة جديدة ببطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم بملعبه في مدينة أم درمان مساء الأربعاء، وهي مهمة يواجه فيها تحدياً صعباً يتمثل في انتفاضة ضيفه الوافد الجديد مريخ نيالا الذي حقق نتائج باهرة خلال مارس وأصبح بين الاربعة الكبار.

وتأتي المباراة التي تلعب من الأسبوع 15 بعد 24 ساعة فقط من فوز الفريق الأحمر الذي حققه على الأهلي مدني بصعوبة بنتيجة 2-1.

وتدخل المباراة ضمن إستعدادات المريخ لمواجهة وفاق سطيف في اياب دوري ال16 من بطولة دوري أبطال افريقيا والمقرر لها التاسع عشر من هذا الشهر بالجزائر.

ويحتل المريخ الترتيب الثالث برصيد 26 نقطة خلف هلال كادقلي صاحب الترتيب الثاني ب27 نقطة، ويعني فوز المريخ القفز على المركز الثاني، وبفارق نقطتين عن الهلال المتصدر.

والفريق الضيف له 23 نقطة، ومشكلة المريخ في المباراة أن مدرب الفريق ضيف برها عمل بفريق المريخ منذ منتصف عام 2014 وحاز معه على لقب بطولة سيكافا للأندية برواندا في ذات الموسم، ولكنه غادر الجهاز الفني بعد ما أصبح المدرب العام بدلا عن المسؤول الأول، وجاء خلافه مع المدير الفني الفرنسي دييجو جارزيتو في بداية الموسم الماضي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* (كورة سودانية) تنشر تشكيلة المريخ لمواجهة مريخ البحير



تحصلت (كورة سودانية) علي تشكيلة المريخ امام مريخ نيالا مساء اليوم بملعبه بأم درمان التي تتكون من جمال سالم في حراسة المرمي .. امير كمال .. احمد عبد الله ضفر .. بخيت خميس .. رمضان عجب رباعي الدفاع .. عمر بخيت .. راجي عبد العاطي .. جابسون سالمون .. كوفي رباعي الوسط .. تراوري .. بكري المدينة ثنائي الهجوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عادل أبوجريشة يغادر إلى أديس وينفي هروبه من تحمل المسئولية



نفى الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ أن يكون سفره المفاجئ إلى العاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا بمثابة هروب من المسئولية الصعبة التي يتصدى لها وقال إنه لم يهرب ومازال ممسكاً بجمر القضية وأن سفره إلى أديس أبابا كان بعلم الرئيس أسامة ونسي ولديه أعماله الخاصة التي تحتاجه بشدة لمدة 48 ساعة وبعدها سيعود ليكمل ترتيبات سفره مع البعثة الحمراء للجزائر وأفاد أبوجريشة أن سفره إلى أديس أبابا كان معلوماً لأعضاء مجلس الإدارة ولرئيس النادي أسامة ونسي ولم يكن مفاجئاً لأحد لأن الرئيس كان على علم بموعد سفره إلى أديس أبابا ونفى عادل أن يكون سفره إلى أثيوبيا بمثابة هروب من المسئولية الكبيرة التي يتصدى لها مؤكداً أنه لا يعرف الهروب وقت الشدة بل يظل دوماً ممسكاً على جمر القضية ومتصدياً للمهمة الصعبة لأنه يعشق العمل في الفترات العصيبة بنادي المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تأكيدات هلالية علي قيام مباراة قمة الممتاز بالجوهرة الزرقاء عصراً

علمت المتابعات ان الهلال سيستضيف المريخ في ختام الدورة الاولي للدوري الممتاز عصراً نسبة لتواصل اعمال تركيب الانارة الجديدة حيث اكد المسؤولين افتتاحها رسميا منتصف مايو القادم .. والمعروف ان الانارة الجديدة تم استجلابها قبل ايام بعد ان تم اكتشاف عن وجود عطل فني في الكشافات التي تم تدشينها مؤخرا قبل مباراة اهلي طرابلس في البطولة الافريقية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترحيب كبير من الاقطاب بعودة برهان للجهاز الفني

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
رحب عددا من اقطاب المريخ في استطلاع اجرته صحيفة المريخ اليوم بعودة برهان تيه للعمل في الجهاز الفني للمريخ في المرحلة المقبلة و حسب الصحيفة فان المجلس قطع شوطا بعيدا في التفاوض مع مدرب الفريق السابق لقيادة المريخ في الفترة المقبلة .

*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية والعربية :

* رونالدو يقود ريال مدريد لتأهل تاريخي بدوري الأبطال
* للمرة الأولى مانشستر سيتي في مربع الكبار على حساب سان جيرمان
* المدافع البرازيلي سيلفا ينصح ابراهيموفيتش: التوقيع لمانشستر يونايتد خطوة للخلف
* معاقبة نادي باليرمو الايطالي بسبب الشغب
* مانشيني يرفض بقاء لياييتش إلا بشرط شبه مستحيل
* بايرن ميونيخ يؤجل حسم مصير جوتزه
* جوتي يهاجم بيكيه: عليك أن تتحلى بالرجولة الكافية
* ديبالا يعود أخيراً لتدريبات يوفنتوس 
* جابي عن مباراة برشلونة: يوم مناسب لتحقيق شيء عظيم
* بيكيه يشارك في مران برشلونة قبل السفر إلى مدريد
* رسمياً.. غياب ماتيا بيرين حارس المنتخب الإيطالي عن يورو 2016
* إنريكي يخشى من عودة أتلتيكو مدريد أمام برشلونة
* ماسكيرانو: سنواجه أتليتكو مدريد بهدوء
* ساوثامبتون يقدم عروضا مغرية لاستعادة لاعبه تشامبرلين من آرسنال
* مدرب كريستال بالاس الإنجليزي يتمنى تجديد عقده
* مارتينو لا يعتقد أن مشاركة ميسي في كوبا أمريكا مهددة
* فيل جاجيلكا قائد إيفرتون مهدد بالغياب عن نصف نهائي كأس إنجلترا
* مدرب أتلتيكو مدريد: لن نستسلم أبدًا
* السعودية تجدد ثقتها في المدرب بيرت فان مارفيك من أجل المونديال

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :


â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 13 :

* المريخ (-- : --) مريخ نيالا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

..................................................  ........

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - اياب ربع النهائي :

* أتلتيكو مدريد - أسبانيا (-- : --) برشلونة - أسبانيا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

* بنفيكا - البرتغال (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

..................................................  ........

â—€ الدوري الانجليزي  : الاسبوع 35 مقدمة

 كريستال بالاس (-- : --) ايفرتون الساعة: 22:00.. القناة:  beIN Sports 3

..................................................  ........

â—€ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي  : ربع النهائي

 وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد الساعة: 21:00.. القناة:  beIN Sports 4

..................................................  ........

â—€ كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين 2016 : دور الثمانية 

 الاتحاد (-- : --) الحزم الساعة: 21:00.. القناة: ام بي سي الرياضية 1

..................................................  ........

â—€ كأس مصر 2016 : دور ال 16

 الاسماعيلي (-- : --) طلائع الجيش الساعة: 18:00.. القناة: النهار اليوم

 سموحة (-- : --) الانتاج الحربي  الساعة: 21:00.. القناة: النهار اليوم

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - اياب ربع النهائي :

* مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا (1 : 0) باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا

* ريال مدريد - أسبانيا (3 : 0) فولفسبورج - ألمانيا

..................................................  ........

â—€ كأس الإتحاد الآسيوي :
 العهد - لبنان (1 : 0) الحد - البحرين
 الفيصلي - الأردن (3 : 1) طرابلس الرياضي - لبنان
 سيلانغور (2 : 1) شيخ جمال
 استقلال دوشنبه (0 : 1) نفط الوسط 

..................................................  ........

â—€ كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين 2016 :
 الرائد (1 : 3) الأهلي
 المجزل (1 : 4) الهلال
النصر (3 : 1) العروبة 

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
العودة المثالية و الروح القتالية

×بالأمس تحدثنا عن الريمونتادا والتي تعني روح العودة من الخلف، وقلب الطاولة على الخصم؛ اليوم نواصل الحديث في ذات السياق، حيث نجحت العديد من الأندية في قهر الظروف مع التمسك بالفرصة حتى الرمق الأخير، مثلما حدث مع منتخب صغار السودان ببطولة (ج)، ذلك المنتخب الذي عاد وعادل النتيجة ومن ثم فاز بلقب النسخة الثانية مطلع هذا الموسم ، فهل كانت الخطط التكتيكية هي العامل الأهم في ذلك التتويج ، بالتأكيد الإجابة هي (لا)، فالروح أو الريمونتادا هي التي ساعدت صغار السودان ليقدموا مثالاً حياً للتضحية والمثابرة وعدم الركون لليأس مع العمل لتحقيق المستحيل.

×أيضاً خلال منافسة دوري أبطال أوربا في نسختها الحالية، استطاع فريق يوفنتوس الإيطالي العودة بروح الطليان المعروفة بالـ(جيرنتا)، والتي تعني الروح القتالية، مع اللعب دون تراخٍ، الأمر الذي ساعده في تحويل تأخره بهدفين إلى تعادل مثير في جولة أقل ما توصف به هو جنون كرة القدم، فالضيف هو العملاق البفاري الذي يتميز عن غيره من الفرق بقدرته على السيطرة على رتم المباريات باستخدام نهج الاستحواذ على الكرة، وهي فلسفة فسرها المدرب الأسباني جوارديولا على أنها ظاهرة إخفاء الكرة من الخصم، عندما قال متسائلاً : "عندما تكون الكرة بحوزة فريقي؛ بأي شيء سيهزمني الخصم؟".

×اليوفنتوس لم يستسلم لنتيجة الذهاب، بل فعل المستحيل للعودة خلال جولة الرد، وأثبت للعالم أجمع بأن المستحيل ليس كروياً، برغم خسارته مجموع نتيجة اللقاءين ، إلاّ أنه خرج مرفوع الرأس من ملعب "اليانز ارينا" معقل البارين، كيف لا وبطل إيطاليا استطاع تعديل نتيجة الذهاب حيث تقدم على العملاق الألماني بهدفين في الدقيقتين (5) و (25)، عن طريق بوغبا وكورادو، قبل أن يعود البايرن للقاء بهدفين سجلهما توماس مولر ولفاندوفسكي والمباراة تلفظ أنفاسها الأخيرة، ما قاد اللقاء إلى الأشواط الاضافية، والتي ابتسمت لصالح البايرن - كما هو معلوم - حيث أضاف مهاجموه هدفين ليحق بركب الفرق المتأهلة.

×المفيد من هذه التجارب المذكورة؛ يتمثل في أن كرة القدم تعترف بالإيمان بالحظوظ فقط، إذ أن الوفاق ذات نفسه تعرض إلى تجربة مريرة، قبل تأهله للقاء المريخ، حيث خسر نتيجة الشوط الأول أمام اتوال دو كونغو بهدفين، قبل أن يعود إلى المباراة بهاتريك سجله المهاجم دغالو، علما ً بأن لقاء الذهاب حسمه الوفاق بنتيجة التعادل بهدف لكل؛ عليه فإن التجربة تقول بأن: الفريق الذي يساعد نفسه، ويؤمن بحظوظه حتى النهاية، يمكنه قلب الطاولة، فإما العودة والتأهل، أو على الأقل حفظ ماء الوجه، وهو الأمر الذي نريده للمريخ خلال جولة الإياب داخل ملعب الثامن من مايو.

×ما فعله يوفنتوس، وما فعله الفريق الكونغولي، وما فعله المريخ ذات نفسه، خلال جولة الذهاب، يمكن تكراره داخل ملعب الخصم، وبالتالي قلب الطاولة عليه، ومن ثم التأهل على حسابه؛ المريخ عاد بالنتيجة داخل ملعبه بأم درمان، حيث سجل هدف التعادل بعد تقدم الوفاق في مناسبتين ، كما أضاع رماته عدة فرص في خواتيم الجولة، والأمر سيتكرر بجولة الرد، فقط على اللاعبين التحلي بروح النصر، وعلى المدرب شد الهمة ونشر الحماس بصفوف فريقه مع التخلص من بروده الحالي، هذه هي العوامل الأهم ، ومن ثم يمكنه التفكير في الخطط والتكتيك وبقية الجوانب الفنية.

في القائم

×بغض النظر عن كون روح العودة لدى الطليان تسمى الجرينتا.

×وبغض النظر عن كونها ريمونتادا لدى الأسبان.

×المطلب الأهم هو الثأر من سطيف داخل ملعبه مع التمسك بفرصة التأهل حتى النهاية.

×على المرء أن يسعى وليس عليه إدراك النجاح، وفي كرة القدم الفوز متاح.

×ذلك بغض النظر عن كون المباراة تلعب داخل الجزائر أو واق الواق.

×روح المريخ هي التي وضعت نجومه في مقياس واحد مع نجوم باير ميونخ إبان الجولة التأريخية، نحن هنا نتحدث عن الروح وليس نتيجة المباراة لذا وجب التنويه.

×عودة الروح أهم بالنسبة لنا من الفوز، فالأحمر لن يفعل شيئاً دون الروح القتالية، حتى في حالة هبوطه إلى الكونفدالية.

×مدرب المريخ البلجيكي يفتقد بعض الجوانب التكتيكية؛ عليه فإن المفروض تميز مساعده الوطني في هذا الجانب وعليه فإن برهان هو المطلب وليس محسن.

×نجاح برهان يتمثل في اختياره بخيت خميس؛ ونجاح محسن يتمثل في تسجيل عماد عبد الله؛ والأمر لا يحتاج إلى شرح أكثر.

×للتذكير : الروح القتالية تحتاج لاعب بمقدرات عادية، لكنه يملك قلب أسد، وليس لاعب مصنف عالمياً ويتعالى على الكرة، بالإضافة إلى حاجتها إلى قطاع رياضي عصري متكامل يخلق اجواء مميزة بين اللاعبين وليس تقليدي متحزب و فوضوي، وشتان ما بين الأمرين.

×انضباط المدرب يقود إلى انضباط من هم حوله، ذلك هو الدرس المستفاد من (عجرفة غارزيتو) و (حِدة كروجر) و (وتفهم إيميال)، ويفسر أكثر كره البعض لهذا النوع من المدربين.

شبك خارجي

# روح المريخ تصنع التأريخ.

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شكرا كسلاوى شكرا فراس

*

----------


## azzreem

*مشكور
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 برهان تية يتشرط للعمل في المريخ


 
 

   اشترط برهان تية مدرب مريخ نيالا الحالي من اجل العمل في المريخ العاصمي  بعد مطالب مجلس ادارته بالتعاقد معه اشترك موافقة ادارة مريخ نيالا حيث  يربطه عقد رسمي مع نادي البحير .. وعلمت المتابعات ان برهان تية سيعقد  اجتماع مع ادارة المريخ العاصمي من اجل الوصول لإتفاق نهائي.



 مصيبتنا فى المريخ انو ما قاعدين نتطلع للأحسن دائما ننظر تحت ارجلنا .. والله العظيم مرحلة برهان ومحسن المريخ تجاوزها من بدرى .. اصبح الموضوع زى ساقية حجا .. مدربين ما عندهم اى حاجه والمثال امامنا ماثل اين ترتيب فرقهم حاليا ؟ حاتكون اكبر كارثة رجوع ها الثنائى لتدريب زعيم السودان

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اخر إبداعات فاطنة الصادق عايزه تبقى مدرب للهلال


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الشوق والريد يا عســلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
أدوار وحدود المشجعين

× دور المشجع هو دعم فريق كرة القدم بالنادي الذي ينتمي إليه من خلال المباريات التي يؤديها الفريق ، في كل المنافسات من على المدرجات ، ويفترض أن يكون دعما ايجابيا ومعنويا بعيدا عن الهدم والألفاظ القبيحة التي تسيئ لقائلها قبل أن تسيئ للاعبين والاداريين والإعلامين .
× أما أعضاء النادي فهم أصحاب مهام عدة منها التشجيع من داخل ملاعب المباريات ، واختيار مجالس الادارات ومحاسبتها عبر الجمعية العمومية ، وبكل الطرق التي ينص عليها دستور النادي ونظامه الأساس ولوائحه الداخلية المنظمة للشؤون بكل تأكيد .
× صحيح أن اسم مشجع اسم شامل ، فهو يشمل كل أصحاب المهن والمناصب وكل الفئات ، بمعنى أن رئيس النادي نفسه وأعضاء مجلسه والوزراء وأصحاب المناصب والمسؤولين ، عندما يأتون ليشاهدوا المباريات تنطلي عليهم صفة المشجعين ، لأن المقام مقام تشجيع وليس أمرا اخر أبدا أبدا .
× وأما الذين يطلقون على أنفسهم مشجعين للمريخ أو الهلال ، ويتخذون تنظيمات ومسميات تدل على قوة ونزاهة الانتماء للنادي المعين ، فهولاء يجب عليهم أن يلتزموا بشروط ومطلوبات التشجيع ولا شيئ غيره .
× فروابط المشجعين المنتشرة هذه الأيام بكثرة ، ليس هناك جهة تقوم بتنظيمها أو تضع لها الشروط التي يجب الإلتزام بها .
× أي تنظيم أو مجموعة تحمل اسم نادي المريخ أو الهلال ، يجب أن تجد الموافقة المكتوبة والمشروطة من ادارتي الناديين ، حتى وإن كان هذا على المواقع الخيالية على الانترنت .
× تنظيمات المشجعين أصبحت تتدخل في كل الشؤون حتى تلك التي لا يعلمون عنها شيئا ، وهذا خطأ وفوضى تزيد الأوضاع الفوضوية فوضى .
× صحيح أن هناك مشجعين صادقين ومكتوين بعشق وحب ناديي القمة ، ويبذلون من أجلهما كل ما يملكون ، ولكن هناك من يريد أن يسوق هذه المجموعات إلى أشياء أخرى لا علاقة لها بعملية التشجيع تب .
× نعلم أن من بين هولاء المشجعين من يحملون المؤهلات الكافية التي تؤهلهم لأن يرأسون هذه الأندية ، ولكن ما داموا هم في موقف وموقع المشجع ، يجب عليهم أن لا يخلطوا الأوراق بين المطلوبات والمهمام التشجيعية والمسنودات للجهات الأخرى .
× ليس من حق المشجعين أن يتدخلوا في عمل المجلس ، ومحاولة فرض رأيهم قسرا ، بالهتافات القبيحة التي لا تدل على التحضر والرقي والتقاليد السودانية .
× وليس من المقبول ولا المعقول أن نرى تلك اللافتات التي تعكس كل ، مرارات وغيظ البعض ، بكلمات خالية من الحياء والذوق ، وأكبر المصائب أن كل هذه الأوجاع والأمراض والسلبيات ، تجد طريقها للفضائيات الناقلة وصفحات الصحف السيارة ، بلا رغيب أو حسيب من أية جهة كانت ، فأية فوضى هذه .
× على مسؤولي الصحف أن لا يعطوا هذه الأشياء مساحة ، فمن العيب أن تنزل الصحف لدرجة أن تتبنى وتساند هذا الهراء غير المسؤول ، إما كيدا في النادي الاخر أو خوفا من الجماهير ، وفي كلا الحالتين يعتبر نفصا يعتري الصحف ويطعن في سياستها التحريرية .
× ومن المعلوم أن مباريات الدوري الممتاز مسؤولية التنظيم فيها تقع على الاتحادات المحلية ، فهي إذن المنوط بها قص وتمزيق تلك اللافتات التي تخدش وتجرح في سلامنا وتوحدنا وسماحتنا ، ومحاسبة من يتبناها .
× وفي المقابل تتم مساندة ومساعدة ودعم الصادقين الملتزمين ، الذين يزينون الاستاد وشاشات التلفاز بتلك اللوحات الجميلة الداعية للحب والوئام ، وتمجد فريقها ومنسوبيه بلا تعرض أو انتقاص من جهة ثانية .
× فالأفضل أن تعد المجموعات التشجسعية مذكرات ضافية وشاملة لكل ملاحظاتها وتسلمها لمجلس الادارة لمعالجتها ، وليس ارسالها للصحف في صورة تهديد فارغ وغير مسؤول ، كما فعلت احدى مجموعات المريخ .
× وفي الهلال الوضع تطور وتخطى مرحلة البيانات واللافتات ، ووصل لمرحلة الاشتباك بين المجموعات ، فأي تشجيع هذا ؟
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم نناشد عقلاء وقادة مشجعي فريقي القمة بأن يحتوا الإمور قبل أن تمور .

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين زعماء 
منصورين ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحت الضغط العالي .. المريخ يصارع الإرهاق وينازل فرسان البحير ليلاً بالقلعة الحمراء

بعد 48 ساعة فقط من المباراة التي خاضها أمام أهلي مدني أمس الأول يعود المريخ من جديد لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ليلعب تحت الضغط العالي وفي ظل إرهاق لا مثيل له تنفيذاً لبرمجة ظالمة من اتحاد الكرة لم يجد الأحمر خياراً غير الامتثال لها على أمل أن تتغلب عناصره على الإرهاق والتعب وتؤدي مباراة اليوم على أكمل وجه حتى يحقق الفريق الفوز ويمضي قدماً في رحلة البحث عن صدارة الدوري الممتاز ويتوقع أن تغيب بعض العناصر عن مباراة اليوم بعامل الإصابة بعد أن تخلف أمير وراجي ومصعب وبكري عن المشاركة في مران الأمس لأسباب مختلفة, يدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم وفي رصيده 26 نقطة بينما يدخل مريخ نيالا مباراة اليوم وفي رصيده 23 نقطة وضعته في المركز الخامس لذلك يتوقع أن تكون المباراة قوية وشرسة من الطرفين, ومن المتوقع أن تشهد تشكيلة المريخ دخول عدد من العناصر الجديدة حتى لا يستهلك الجهاز الفني مجموعة بعينها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة متوقعة لعلي جعفر ومصعب خارج الحسابات في رحلة الجزائر

كشف الكابتن حاتم محمد احمد نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي المزيد من التفاصيل للصحيفة عن موقف الإصابات وسط نجوم الفرقة الحمراء وقال إن إصابة علي جعفر خفيفة ولن تمنعه من المشاركة في مباراة اليوم بصورة طبيعية لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن إصابة مصعب ربما تحتاج لبعض الوقت حتى يعود اللاعب للمشاركة بصورة طبيعية وبالتالي لن يظهر في مباراة اليوم وربما لا يسافر مع المريخ في رحلته إلى الجزائر وأضاف: ما يُقال عن مصعب ينطبق على عبده جابر وابراهيم محجوب، ووصف حاتم المباراة التي يخوضها المريخ اليوم أمام مريخ نيالا بالصعبة لأنها أمام منافس محترم استطاع أن يقدم أفضل العروض في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وأن يحقق نتائج جيدة جعلته ينافس على مركز متقدم في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يؤدي مرانه الختامي بمشاركة 18 لاعباً



وضع البلجيكي لوك ايمال مساء أمس اللمسات الأخيرة لطريقة اللعب التي يرغب في الاعتماد عليها في مباراة اليوم أمام مريخ نيالا واختبر مدى جاهزية العناصر التي سيدفع بها عندما أجرى الأحمر مرانه الختامي مساء أمس بمشاركة 18 لاعباً وغاب عن التدريب أمير كمال وراجي ومصعب وبكري لأسباب مختلفة في حين اكتفى ابراهومة وعطرون وعلي جعفر بمتابعة المران من خارج الملعب وكان الجديد في المران عودة عبده جابر للمشاركة بصورة طبيعية وقسّم الجهاز الفني اللاعبين إلى مجموعتين وأشرف حاتم بنهوشان على المجموعة التي أكملت مباراة أهلي مدني وأخضعها لتدريبات ترويحية وبعد ذلك خلدت للراحة في حين درّب ايمال المجموعة الثانية برفقة عبد العظيم جابر وركّز على الكرات المعكوسة والاختبارات البدنية وتمارين على التسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء واطمأن ايمال على أن كل العناصر جاهزة لأداء المهمة الصعبة التي تنتظر الفريق أمام مريخ نيالا الليلة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة من أديس: سنحسم أمر المدرب العام قبل السفر للجزائر.. وبرهان الخيار الأقرب



أكد عادل أبوجريشة أن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ حريص على حسم ملف المدرب العام قبل سفر بعثته للجزائر حتى يسهم القادم الجديد مع البلجيكي لوك ايمال في قيادة الفريق لخطف بطاقة التأهل لمرحلة المجموعات وأفاد أبوجريشة أنهم ومنذ ابتعاد أمير دامر تحركوا في كل الاتجاهات وتفاوضوا مع عدد من المدربين لجهة التعاقد معهم للعمل بالجهاز الفني بالمريخ في منصب المدرب العام وأشار أبوجريشة إلى أن برهان تية هو الخيار الأقرب لشغل منصب المدرب العام وكان من المفترض أن يتم الإعلان عن هذه الخطوة قبل أيام لكن حساسية الموقف بسبب المباراة التي يخوضها المريخ اليوم أمام مريخ نيالا جعلتهم يؤجلون الحسم النهائي إلى ما بعد المباراة حتى لا نضع برهان تية في موضع الاتهام وحتى لا يشير البعض إلى أن المريخ سعى للتأثير على برهان حتى يحصل على نقاط المباراة مؤكداً أن المريخ لا يمكن أن يقبل لنفسه كسب أي مقابلة بهذا الأسلوب الرخيص وسيهزم مريخ نيالا عنوةً واقتداراً وبعد ذلك سيتعاقد مع برهان تية ونوّه أبوجريشة إلى أنه سيجلس مع برهان واذا لم تسر الأمور بالشكل المطلوب ولم يستطع الوصول إلى مخالصة مع ناديه فإن المريخ أمامه أكثر من خيار جاهز غير أن عادل عاد وأكد أن برهان تية حتى الآن الخيار الأقرب للعمل بالجهاز الفني للفرقة الحمراء ووعد أبوجريشة بالجلوس مع برهان تية غداً لحسم كل التفاصيل المتعلقة بعمله في الجهاز الفني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
عبد التام: سعينا بشتى السبل من أجل تأجيل مباراة اليوم





 قال محي الدين عبد التام إن مجلس  إدارة نادي المريخ لم يقصّر على الإطلاق وبذل مجهودات مقدرة من أجل تأجيل  مباراة الفريق أمام مريخ نيالا من اليوم إلى وقتٍ لاحق نظراً للإرهاق  الشديد الذي تعرض له نجوم الفرقة الحمراء بسبب أداء ثلاث مباريات قوية في  أقل من أسبوع لكن عبد التام أشار إلى أن الاتحاد رفض التأجيل وقدم دفوعات  مقنعة فرضت على المريخ التعامل مع الأمر الواقع وأداء مباراة اليوم والعمل  بجدية من أجل تحقيق الفوز وكسب النقاط الثلاث حتى يغادر المريخ إلى الجزائر  وهو في وضع معنوي ممتاز يمكّنه من إنجاز المهمة على أكمل وجه ليعود من  الجزائر ببطاقة الترشح إلى مجموعات الأبطال بمشيئة الله وأفاد عبد التام أن  بعثة المريخ ستغادر إلى الجزائر في السابع عشر من هذا الشهر متمنياً أن  يواجه الأحمر وفاق سطيف وهو في أفضل حالاته بالاستفادة من مباراتي أهلي  مدني ومريخ نيالا لتخطي عقبة الوفاق ومواصلة المشوار بقوة في دوري 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برهان تية يؤكد خبر الصدى:  مجلس المريخ فاوضني أكثر من مرة لكني لم أحسم أمري بعد



 أكد برهان تية مدرب مريخ نيالا  المرشح للعمل بالجهاز الفني بالفرقة الحمراء صحة الخبر الذي أوردته الصدى  أمس وأشارت فيه إلى أنه في طريقه لمهمة جديدة في القلعة الحمراء وأشار  برهان إلى أن المريخ أدار مفاوضات جادة معه من أجل إقناعه بالعمل في الجهاز  الفني لفريق الكرة لكنه لم يحسم أمره بعد ووعد برهان بالرد على العرض  المقدم له من الأحمر عقب نهاية مباراة اليوم, وكشف برهان تية تفاصيل  المفاوضات التي يديرها معه مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ من أجل إقناعه بالعمل في  الجهاز الفني للفرقة الحمراء وأشار إلى أن هناك اتصالات منذ فترة بينه  ومجلس الإدارة حتى يوافق على العودة من جديد للعمل في الجهاز الفني بالمريخ  لكنه لم يتوصل إلى قرار نهائي حتى اللحظة وتوقع برهان أن تكون الأمور أكثر  وضوحاً عقب نهاية المباراة التي تجمع بين المريخ ومريخ نيالا لأنه حتى  اللحظة ملتزم بتعاقده مع مريخ نيالا وسيبذل قُصارى جهده حتى يقوده للتفوق  على الأحمر وبعد أن يؤدي واجبه تجاه ناديه على أكمل وجه سيكون جاهزاً للرد  على العرض المريخي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
اقالة لوك إيمال؟

* ما بين أخبار ناضجة تتحدث عن إعتزام البلجيكي لوك إيمال تقديم إستقالته عقب مباراة الفريق القادمة أمام وفاق سطيف، وبين أخبار أخري رشحت محدثة عن إعادة الثنائي الوطني برهان تية ومحسن سيد للمنصة الفنية.. تبدو قتامة الوضع الفني في المرحلة القادمة

* القراءة الأولي ترجح أن أيام لوك إيمال بالقلعة الحمراء لن تطول، وأنه يقف عند أبواب الخروج، مقدما استقالته علي الارجح، خاصة وان اكتملت خطوة حضور الثنائي برهان ومحسن دون موافقته، او قبوله لهم علي مضض.

* يقيني أن الرجل لم يجد أجواء صالحة للعمل، حتي يتم تقييم فترة عمله له او عليه، وإن غادر فإنها ستكون مغادرة ظالمة، وستدخل المريخ في نفق مظلم، مع تردي الاوضاع الإدارية!!

* والقراءات أيضا تحدث عن مفصلية جولة سطيف القادمة، حيث تعتبر نقطة تحول في كل المسارات، الادارية والفنية، وظني أن رئيس وأعضاء لجنة التسيير يتحسسون اوراق الوداع حال غادر المريخ دوري أبطال أفريقيا أو هكذا يبدو الأمر.

* تصريح محي الدين عبد التام، الذي قال فيه أنه قد حان الوقت لعقد الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ يؤكد أن معظم اعضاء اللجنة يفكرون بصوت مسموع في ترك المقاعد المؤقتة والذهاب إلي خيار المغادرة.

* سوداوية الوضع الاداري، هي التي جعلت لوك ايمال يفكر في اتخاذ قرار المغادرة، سيما وقد احاطت به الازمات إحاطة السوار بالمعصم..فهو من يدفع ثمن المشاكل المالية التي يعاني منها هو أيضا بجانب اللاعبين الذين يشرف على تدريبهم.

* حالة عدم التأكد التي يعيشها المدير الفني واللاعبين مع بداية كل شهر فيما يخص رواتبهم والحوافز المنصوص عليها لائحيا، تجعل الشرود الذهني هو المسيطر علي لوك واللاعبين علي حد السواء.

* المال في زمن لجنة التسيير (ضربة حظ).. وحتي رئيس اللجنة لا يدري متي يكون هناك مال لمواجهة استحقاقات الجهاز الفني واللاعبين، وعندما يحضر المال يكون الوضع وصل ذروته في السوء..لتصبح المعالجات فاسدة ولا تصلح لانقضاء اجلها.

* في ظل هذه الاوضاع المتأرجحة ما بين توفر المال وعدمه لا يمكن العمل، فمدخل الاستقرار الاكثر رحابه من غيره هو إطمئنان الادارة الفنية واللاعبين علي اوضاعهم المالية سيما وان الحديث عن وجود المال وشحه يحاصرهم في الحل والترحال!!

* إن فضل لوك إيمال المغادرة لن يلومه احد، لأن عدم الاستقرار بالنسبة له وللاعبين الذين يشرف علي تدريبهم ستخصم من رصيده خاصة وأن لديه إسم معروف وصيت جيد بالقارة السمراء يمكن أن يفسده ان استمر.

* أما علي صعيد المردود الفني، فإن نتائج الفريق في فترة لوك حتي الان لا تعتبر سيئة، فهو علي المستوي المحلي يتقدم بشكل جيد علي صعيد البطولة الاولي، ونتائجه وان شابها الحديث عن ضعف المردود الفني فهذا لا يعتبر حكما عليه

* لوك إيمال فرض عليه أسوأ إعداد لفريق كرة قدم في بداية فترة التحضيرات الرئيسية، وجاء في وقت حرج كان يئن فيه الفريق من وطأة الأزمات المالية، فخاض جدول إعداد مبتور وفي بيئات مختلفة ما بين معسكر (متخلف) وناقص باديس ابابا وآخر جيد بقطر وإن لم يطيب جراح الفترة الاولي.

* أعقب فترة الاعداد المبتور موجه إصابات ضربت كل عناصر الفريق كنتيجة طبيعية لإعداد فقير.. وبرغم كل ذلك قدم لوك نتائج جيدة رفقة النجوم تغلب بها علي التردي الواضح في كل ما حوله!!

* علاوة على الظروف الداخلية التي عاني منها ايمال وهي معلومة للجميع، فانه ايضا عاني من عشوائية وسوء تنظيم المنافسات المحلية...وهو ما لم يجده ولن يجده في دولة أخري غير السودان...وهذا بنظري سببا كافيا لتفكيره في طلب الخروج.

* احبتي.. كل المؤشرات تقول أن تغييرا سيحدث بالإدارة الفنية للفرقة الحمراء، باضافة الثنائي برهان ومحسن او بذهاب البلجيكي لوك إيمال للاسباب المذكورة اعلاه.

في نقاط

* تجربة برهان ومحسن بغض النظر عن اكتمال خطوات ضمهما للادارة الفنية او عدمها فانها تجربة ناجحة جدا.

* وقد ظللنا ننادي خلال الفترة الماضية بضرورة تعيين مدرب وطني مؤهل بجانب مدير كرة فاهم لطبيعة عمله.

* الثنائي احرز نجاحا مهما خلال الفترة التي عملا بها قبل حضور غارزيتو وبعده وحتي مغادرتهما بأمر غارزيتو نفسه.

* آخر انجازات الفرقة الحمراء علي صعيد المنافسات الخارجية حمل خاتم الثنائي الوطني، وسنكون اكثر سعادة ان حضرا مرة اخري بموافقة المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء لوك إيمال حال استمراره.

* يبقي أمر اختيار مدير للكرة مطلب عاجل لتكملة الادارة الفنية ولانقاذ ما يمكن انقاذه من ما حدث في القطاع الرياضي الفترة الماضية!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺒﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﻟﻠﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ
.
ﺍﻋﻠﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻭﻋﺒﺪﻩ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻭﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺔ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻳﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻭﺍﻛﺪ ﻗﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﻋﻦ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺳﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﻟﻠﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ المرهق يستقبل مريخ نيالا في لقاء مفخخ



يستقبل المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم الأربعاء، مريخ نيالا في اللقاء المقدم بينهما من الأسبوع الخامس عشر من دوري سوداني الممتاز، ويسعى الأحمر الذي يعاني من الإرهاق لأداء مباراتين خلال 72 ساعة، إلى تقديم مباراة قوية يواصل بها انتصاراته بعد فوزه أمس الأول على ضيفه الأهلي مدني بهدفين مقابل هدف، ويجلس المريخ في المركز الثالث برصيد 26 نقطة،

حصل عليها بعد أن أدى عشر مباريات حيث فاز في ثماني وتعادل في مباراتين هو الفريق الوحيد الذي لم يتذوق طعم الخسارة في المنافسة، وسجل رماته 16 هدفاً واستقبلت شباكه 3 أهداف، واختتم تحضيراته بالتدريب الخفيف الذي أجراه الفريق مساء أمس على ملعبه وانتظم بعده في معسكره المقفول بفندق ايواء.
وحذر البلجيكي لوكا يمال المدير الفني للفريق، اللاعبين من مباراة اليوم، ومريخ نيالا الذي يعتبر من أفضل فرق الدوري الممتاز، من حيث النتائج، وطالبهم اللعب بقوة من أجل الفوز، مشيراً إلى أن المباراة تدخل ضمن التحضيرات لمواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري في التاسع عشر من أبريل الحالي في إياب دور الستة عشر لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.
وتشهد تشكيلة المريخ اليوم عودة بعض اللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا في مباراة الأهلي مدني أمس الأول بقيادة الحارس الأوغندي جمال سالم، أمير كمال، عمر بخيت، إلى جانب كوفي وعلاء الدين يوسف، رمضان عجب، النيجيري جابسون سالمون، بكري المدينة، تراوري وبخيت خميس.
ومن جانبه يخطط مريخ نيالا إلى إلحاق الهزيمة الأولى للمريخ في الممتاز واستغلال ظروف الإرهاق الذي يعاني منه، لاداءه ثلاث مباريات في 5 أيام فقط، ويحتل بطل نيالا المركز الخامس برصيد 23 نقطة، حصل عليها بعد أن أدى 12 مباراة، حيث فاز في سبع وتعادل في مباراتين وخسر ثلاث مباريات وسجل مهاجميه 16 هدفاً واستقبلت شباكه 12 هدفاً، ويراهن مدربه برهان تية على روح لاعبيه في تقديم مباراة للتاريخ، ويعتمد الفريق على حارسه عصام عبدالحميد، انس الطاهر، عبدالرحمن كرنقو، امير عامر، الكاميروني جونيور مولا وبانك فيتاليس.

صحيفة آخر لحظة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكوتش فاطمة الصادق تكتب

خــط التـماس 
فاطمة الصادق
بــــوابة التــــــــدريب

*داعبني الزميل الصديق كبوتش عبر مكالمة هاتفيه جمعتنا بالأمس صباحاً..في  اطار تعليقه على ما كتبته .. او اوردته في خط التماس..وبطريقته الساخرة  داعبني قائلاً ان حروف التماس اليوم هي حروف مدرب محترف .. وتحليل كوتش  رسمي..وضحكنا في لحظتها..وتناقشنا من بعد ذلك في بعض ما جاء في العمود  ..والتحليل الذي صاحب مباراة الهلال مع هلال الفاشر..واتفقنا على الغالبيه  مما طرحت .. واختلفنا على بعض منها..ولكن ما ان انتهت المكالمة بيننا الا و  سرح بخيالي بعيداً..وفكرت بعمق فيما قاله كبوتش ..وإمكانية الدخول لعالم  التدريب..فوجدت ان الفكرة قد اكتملت في مخيلتي..وان الاعلام قد اخذ من زمني  كثيراً..وقدمت له الكثير .. وحان الوقت لأجرب مجال اخر..خاصة وانني ومنذ  الصغر استهوي التحديات..ولا اميل للاستمرارية في مكان واحد لفترة طويلة ..  وعنيدة جداً في تحقيق اهدافي..وصلبه وصلده في مواقفي..ومن ذات المنطلق بدأت  رحلة البحث عن خطوتي القادمة
*اتصلت بعدد مقدر من اهل المعرفة..واستفسرت عدد من المدربين عن التجربة ..  وعن امكانية الدخول اليها..ولم انسى ان استفسر الاتحاد العام..وقادته.. من  شروط الرخصة .. وكيفية الدخول لكورساتها ..وبعد اتصالات وتحركات هنا  وهناك..عرفت ان الحكاية تتطلب اللعب في فريق درجه اولى..وشهادة دراسية  فقط..وعرفت من بعد ذلك ان هناك استثناء لبعض الحالات..ولكن ..ولأن منهجي في  الحياة يسير دائماً في الاتجاهات الصحيحة..لذلك فان اتصالاتي قد عبرت الى  خارج البلاد..بالرغم من انه .. بإمكاني ان اجلس لكورس (سي) من داخل السودان  عن طريق الرياضة النسوية .. او الاستثناءات المطروحة .. وغيرها من  الاساليب المعروفة .. ولكن..و لان عرفي الحياتي يقول ان لا يصح الا  الصحيح..فقد فكرت في العبور خارج البلاد..وواصلت اتصالاتي هناك .. واستفسرت  عن امكانية التسجيل لكورسات التدريب.. والحصول على الرخصه(c)كخطوة  اولى..وبعد مجهود مضني اخذ يومي بالكامل .. توصلت لشروط مختلفة ..وبنود  متعددة ..فكل دولة وضعت ما تراه مناسبا لها..قبل أن ينصحني عدد من الخبراء  ان ابدأ بالتسجيل في الاكاديميات المتخصصة في كرة القدم. . ومن ثم الولوج  لشهادات التدريب وعالمها..وهنا كانت نقطه الانطلاقة الاساسية والحقيقية  ..والتي وضعتني وجهاً لوجه على بوابة عدد من الاكاديميات ..والتي ارسلت لي  على الفور استمارات التقديم وطريقتها..وإمكانية الدخول اليها ..وشروطها  التي لم تستغرق مني سوى لحظات..ملأت فيها الاستمارة .. وارسلت بالإيميل كل  المطلوبات .. بل وسادخل اليوم جوازي للسفارة لاستلام التأشيره مصحوباً  بخطاب الاكاديمية .. لكي اتمكن من الالتحاق بها في الايام القادمة ..  واستلام شهادة الدبلوم.. ومن ثم الدخول لكورسات التدريب .. والتي تعادل  شهاداتها الرخصه (a)بالكاف.. لان نظامهم يعتمد على الفيفا باعتبارها الجهة  الأعلى
*المهم في الموضوع ان وجهتي القادمة قد انطلقت..وقد يكون لي فيها خيراً كثير..افيد بها فريقي الهلال
*تجربة سلمي الماجدي في ذات نفسها ونجاحها.. تشجع اي سودانية في خوض المجال  بثقة ..فالكتوف اتلاحقت.. والعزيمة هي سيدة الموقف ..ويمكن ان تكون المحك  الحقيقي في تقييم التجربة .. والتي بقليل من الاجتهاد والشهادات والخبرات  ستمكنا من تدريب الاندية الاولى في السودان .. وحتى خارجه..فضجيج الرفض  والاصوات العالية قد تعودنا عليها .. ولن تثنينا من تحقيق اهدافنا ..  والوصول لمبتغانا .. لأن الشهادات هي الفيصل بيننا ..والنجاح هو الرد على  كل من يظن ان المجتمع الذكوري هو المسيطر الاول والأخير على مجريات الوسط  الرياضي..لان زمان الامكنة وتحديداتها للبنت والولد قد ولي ولن يعود..وان  الفرص اصبحت كبيره وكثيرة ومتعددة .. وكل من يرغب في الدخول اليها يمكن ان  يتم ذلك ببساطة وسهولة ويسر .. ان توفرت الرغبة .. لأنها اساس اي نجاح..  بالإضافة الى العزيمة والتحدي.. واظنهما عوامل متوفرة في فاطمه الصادق بحمد  الله
*اقل من شهر وسأحصل على رخصة التدريب من بريطانيا ..ومن ثم سأعود لأفيد  فريقي الهلال في الجهاز الفني مع العشري في مايو القادم بإذن الله. . والتي  ستكون نقطة البداية لمشواري في التدريب بإذن الله
*سنكتب التاريخ سوياً..وستقول مهيرة كلمتها .. وسنسيطر علي مقاليد الامور  الرياضيه.. وسنتركهم يتغالطون ويهرولون مابين سوق امدرمان ونادي الهلال  لطبع لافتات القماش وماعايزين شاش..
*سنمضي بقوه وثبات.. ولن نلتفت للخلف.. وياليت لو زادت لافتاتكم قليلا..لان  عرضها غير حضاري .. وطباعتها على الاقمشة لا يوصل الرسالة بشكل قوي .. فمن  يريد ان يعبر عليه ان يصرف ..وان يعرض مطالبه بشكل اجمل.. يلفت المخاطب..  ويضغطه لتحقيق اهدافه
*تمنيت ان تتحرك اخري من بنات الهلال .. وتقدم نفسها في مجال اخر..فالتحكيم  موجود مع نسرين واخواتها ..والتدريب ينتظرهن.. والاعلام يفتح اذرعه  بترحاب..فلاتخشو الاصوات المشروخة.. واعلموا ان علوها يقودكم للامام ..  ويقدمكم للمجتمع حتى الخارجي.. ويختصر لكم خطوات الشهرة .. والوجود  سريعاً..فكلما ضاقو وسعهم بوجودكن ..كلما تقدمت خطواتكم للامام .
*توكلوا على الخالق..وحباب مهيرة في الوسط الرياضي.. وفي المناصب المهمة والمؤثرة
*اعلمو ان الهجوم عليكن.. لايعني التراجع او الخوف ..بل هو بدايه الصعود نحو القمه بسرعه الصاروخ
*قال الثوره مستمره...الثوره ياتا الشنقيطي ولا النص عشان نكون عارفين
*اشعر بالفرح والسعادة..واصلو..الي يوم الدين. . وارجو ان لاتتراجعو.. وان  لا تتجاوزو محطاتنا..(مكملين) دي وصلوها الحد..فكلما وضعتو اسمي على  لافتاتكم المدفوعة .. وهتفتوا باصواتكم المشروخه شعرت بالنجاح  وحلاوته..وتأكدت من وجودي الذي ارعبكم ومنعكم النوم
*انا انثي في مواجهات عدد كبيييير من الرجال..يا له من انتصار وفخر
*على فكره انا قاعده في الهلال.. وجايه مدرب للفريق الاول كمان ..عشان كده ثورتكم دي شكلها حتطول شديد
*صديقي معتصم يتحدث هذه الايام عن تفاصيل لاعلاقه لنا بها..او ربما تكون  بعيده عن الواقع.. لان الصادقين من جماهير الهلال يعلمون من هو الرئيس  الجبان الذي لم يتمكن من مقابله المعتصمين في مكتب الوزير الطيب حسن بدوي  حينها.. وفضل الزوغان.. ومن هو الرئيس الذي احتمي بابنه في مواجهه جماهير  الهلال بعد صلاه الجمعه ..بل واستخدمه كدرع حمايه واقي رغم أنه طفل لا ذنب  له
*الراجل جاء كانت هتافات جماهير الهلال عند دخول الكاردينال للنادي..  لمقابله المعتصمين في ناديها بعد ان اختبأ البرير.. واحتمي بمصنعه في جبره  ..والكل يعلم تلك التفاصيل
*ياعزيزي معتصم مازلنا في انتظارك لكي تضعنا في الصوره.. وتستفسر لنا  البرير عن مجريات القضيه وما وصلت اليه..فمن حقنا ان نعرف الذي حدث..بدلا  من مغالطات من هو الرئيس الجبان الذي يعرفه كل شعب الهلال
*وخلاص





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكوتش فاطمة الصادق تكتب

خــط ﺍﻟتـماس 
فاطمة الصادق
بــــوابة ﺍﻟتــــــــدريب

*داعبني الزميل الصديق كبوتش عبر مكالمة هاتفيه جمعتنا بالأمس صباحاً..في اطار تعليقه على ما كتبته .. او اوردته في خط التماس..وبطريقته الساخرة داعبني قائلاً ان حروف التماس اليوم هي حروف مدرب محترف .. وتحليل كوتش رسمي..وضحكنا في لحظتها..وتناقشنا من بعد ذلك في بعض ما جاء في العمود ..والتحليل الذي صاحب مباراة الهلال مع هلال الفاشر..واتفقنا على الغالبيه مما طرحت .. واختلفنا على بعض منها..ولكن ما ان انتهت المكالمة بيننا الا و سرح بخيالي بعيداً..وفكرت بعمق فيما قاله كبوتش ..وإمكانية الدخول لعالم التدريب..فوجدت ان الفكرة قد اكتملت في مخيلتي..وان الاعلام قد اخذ من زمني كثيراً..وقدمت له الكثير .. وحان الوقت لأجرب مجال اخر..خاصة وانني ومنذ الصغر استهوي التحديات..ولا اميل للاستمرارية في مكان واحد لفترة طويلة .. وعنيدة جداً في تحقيق اهدافي..وصلبه وصلده في مواقفي..ومن ذات المنطلق بدأت رحلة البحث عن خطوتي القادمة
*اتصلت بعدد مقدر من اهل المعرفة..واستفسرت عدد من المدربين عن التجربة .. وعن امكانية الدخول اليها..ولم انسى ان استفسر الاتحاد العام..وقادته.. من شروط الرخصة .. وكيفية الدخول لكورساتها ..وبعد اتصالات وتحركات هنا وهناك..عرفت ان الحكاية تتطلب اللعب في فريق درجه اولى..وشهادة دراسية فقط..وعرفت من بعد ذلك ان هناك استثناء لبعض الحالات..ولكن ..ولأن منهجي في الحياة يسير دائماً في الاتجاهات الصحيحة..لذلك فان اتصالاتي قد عبرت الى خارج البلاد..بالرغم من انه .. بإمكاني ان اجلس لكورس (سي) من داخل السودان عن طريق الرياضة النسوية .. او الاستثناءات المطروحة .. وغيرها من الاساليب المعروفة .. ولكن..و لان عرفي الحياتي يقول ان لا يصح الا الصحيح..فقد فكرت في العبور خارج البلاد..وواصلت اتصالاتي هناك .. واستفسرت عن امكانية التسجيل لكورسات التدريب.. والحصول على الرخصه(c)كخطوة اولى..وبعد مجهود مضني اخذ يومي بالكامل .. توصلت لشروط مختلفة ..وبنود متعددة ..فكل دولة وضعت ما تراه مناسبا لها..قبل أن ينصحني عدد من الخبراء ان ابدأ بالتسجيل في الاكاديميات المتخصصة في كرة القدم. . ومن ثم الولوج لشهادات التدريب وعالمها..وهنا كانت نقطه الانطلاقة الاساسية والحقيقية ..والتي وضعتني وجهاً لوجه على بوابة عدد من الاكاديميات ..والتي ارسلت لي على الفور استمارات التقديم وطريقتها..وإمكانية الدخول اليها ..وشروطها التي لم تستغرق مني سوى لحظات..ملأت فيها الاستمارة .. وارسلت بالإيميل كل المطلوبات .. بل وسادخل اليوم جوازي للسفارة لاستلام التأشيره مصحوباً بخطاب الاكاديمية .. لكي اتمكن من الالتحاق بها في الايام القادمة .. واستلام شهادة الدبلوم.. ومن ثم الدخول لكورسات التدريب .. والتي تعادل شهاداتها الرخصه (a)بالكاف.. لان نظامهم يعتمد على الفيفا باعتبارها الجهة الأعلى
*المهم في الموضوع ان وجهتي القادمة قد انطلقت..وقد يكون لي فيها خيراً كثير..افيد بها فريقي الهلال
*تجربة سلمي الماجدي في ذات نفسها ونجاحها.. تشجع اي سودانية في خوض المجال بثقة ..فالكتوف اتلاحقت.. والعزيمة هي سيدة الموقف ..ويمكن ان تكون المحك الحقيقي في تقييم التجربة .. والتي بقليل من الاجتهاد والشهادات والخبرات ستمكنا من تدريب الاندية الاولى في السودان .. وحتى خارجه..فضجيج الرفض والاصوات العالية قد تعودنا عليها .. ولن تثنينا من تحقيق اهدافنا .. والوصول لمبتغانا .. لأن الشهادات هي الفيصل بيننا ..والنجاح هو الرد على كل من يظن ان المجتمع الذكوري هو المسيطر الاول والأخير على مجريات الوسط الرياضي..لان زمان الامكنة وتحديداتها للبنت والولد قد ولي ولن يعود..وان الفرص اصبحت كبيره وكثيرة ومتعددة .. وكل من يرغب في الدخول اليها يمكن ان يتم ذلك ببساطة وسهولة ويسر .. ان توفرت الرغبة .. لأنها اساس اي نجاح.. بالإضافة الى العزيمة والتحدي.. واظنهما عوامل متوفرة في فاطمه الصادق بحمد الله
*اقل من شهر وسأحصل على رخصة التدريب من بريطانيا ..ومن ثم سأعود لأفيد فريقي الهلال في الجهاز الفني مع العشري في مايو القادم بإذن الله. . والتي ستكون نقطة البداية لمشواري في التدريب بإذن الله
*سنكتب التاريخ سوياً..وستقول مهيرة كلمتها .. وسنسيطر علي مقاليد الامور الرياضيه.. وسنتركهم يتغالطون ويهرولون مابين سوق امدرمان ونادي الهلال لطبع لافتات القماش وماعايزين شاش..
*سنمضي بقوه وثبات.. ولن نلتفت للخلف.. وياليت لو زادت لافتاتكم قليلا..لان عرضها غير حضاري .. وطباعتها على الاقمشة لا يوصل الرسالة بشكل قوي .. فمن يريد ان يعبر عليه ان يصرف ..وان يعرض مطالبه بشكل اجمل.. يلفت المخاطب.. ويضغطه لتحقيق اهدافه
*تمنيت ان تتحرك اخري من بنات الهلال .. وتقدم نفسها في مجال اخر..فالتحكيم موجود مع نسرين واخواتها ..والتدريب ينتظرهن.. والاعلام يفتح اذرعه بترحاب..فلاتخشو الاصوات المشروخة.. واعلموا ان علوها يقودكم للامام .. ويقدمكم للمجتمع حتى الخارجي.. ويختصر لكم خطوات الشهرة .. والوجود سريعاً..فكلما ضاقو وسعهم بوجودكن ..كلما تقدمت خطواتكم للامام .
*توكلوا على الخالق..وحباب مهيرة في الوسط الرياضي.. وفي المناصب المهمة والمؤثرة
*اعلمو ان الهجوم عليكن.. لايعني التراجع او الخوف ..بل هو بدايه الصعود نحو القمه بسرعه الصاروخ
*قال الثوره مستمره...الثوره ياتا الشنقيطي ولا النص عشان نكون عارفين
*اشعر بالفرح والسعادة..واصلو..الي يوم الدين. . وارجو ان لاتتراجعو.. وان لا تتجاوزو محطاتنا..(مكملين) دي وصلوها الحد..فكلما وضعتو اسمي على لافتاتكم المدفوعة .. وهتفتوا باصواتكم المشروخه شعرت بالنجاح وحلاوته..وتأكدت من وجودي الذي ارعبكم ومنعكم النوم
*انا انثي في مواجهات عدد كبيييير من الرجال..يا له من انتصار وفخر
*على فكره انا قاعده في الهلال.. وجايه مدرب للفريق الاول كمان ..عشان كده ثورتكم دي شكلها حتطول شديد
*صديقي معتصم يتحدث هذه الايام عن تفاصيل لاعلاقه لنا بها..او ربما تكون بعيده عن الواقع.. لان الصادقين من جماهير الهلال يعلمون من هو الرئيس الجبان الذي لم يتمكن من مقابله المعتصمين في مكتب الوزير الطيب حسن بدوي حينها.. وفضل الزوغان.. ومن هو الرئيس الذي احتمي بابنه في مواجهه جماهير الهلال بعد صلاه الجمعه ..بل واستخدمه كدرع حمايه واقي رغم أنه طفل لا ذنب له
*الراجل جاء كانت هتافات جماهير الهلال عند دخول الكاردينال للنادي.. لمقابله المعتصمين في ناديها بعد ان اختبأ البرير.. واحتمي بمصنعه في جبره ..والكل يعلم تلك التفاصيل
*ياعزيزي معتصم مازلنا في انتظارك لكي تضعنا في الصوره.. وتستفسر لنا البرير عن مجريات القضيه وما وصلت اليه..فمن حقنا ان نعرف الذي حدث..بدلا من مغالطات من هو الرئيس الجبان الذي يعرفه كل شعب الهلال
*وخلاص





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هيثم الحسين &شفوت المدرجات 

 التحية لتجمع الروابط في الجزائر
 لافتات وشعارات الزعيم تزين العاصمة الجزائرية 
 الشفت سر الختم يبعث بالتحايا لجماهير الكيان ويؤكد من طيب المعاملة  والاستقبال الجميل من الاخوة الجزائريين والكرم الكبير الذي يلاقونه هناك 
 اضافة الى ان البلاد رخية جدا ومستوى المعيشة فيها ممتاز للغاية
 هم في انتظار كل الصفوة والشفوت الذين سينضمون الى ركب مسيرة العبور..
 عاش المريخ وعاش جمهوره الوفي













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
راجي المنقذ


* فوز باهت وغير مقنع للأحمر على سيد الأتيام في الممتاز وله مبرراته ومسبباته .

* لاعبو الزعيم يشكلون 80% من المنتخب القومي الأول.

* أدوا مباراة صعبة وقوية أمام منتخب ساحل العاج (حامل اللقب للأمم الأفريقية) في ابيدجان.

* وبعد 48 ساعة مباراة الرد في أمدرمان.

* مباراة دولية مع أفضل لاعبين أفارقة في الدوريات العالمية.

* ورغم ذلك أدوا ما عليهم وزيادة.

* وقبل أن يجف المداد.. وجدوا أنفسهم في مواجهتين بمباراتين من العيار الثقيل مع وفاق سطيف (حامل اللقب عام 2014م).

* التعادل الإيجابي كان المانشيت العريض للنهائي المبكر.

* قدم اللاعبون عصارة جهدهم وأتت بعض الرياح بما لا تشتهي سفنهم ورغم تأخرهم إلا أنهم اجتهدوا وحققوا التعادل ورفضوا الخسارة وابقوا على حظوظهم في المنافسة حتى إشعار آخر.

* رغم عدم استلام مستحقاتهم والإرهاق البدني والنفسي والضغوطات.. إلا أنهم أخلصوا لشعار المريخ.

صدى ثانٍ

* وبعد 48 ساعة فقط رفض من يضعون برمجة الممتاز الا أن يواصلوا استهدافهم للزعيم بالتباري أمام فريق الأهلي مدني.

* وطبيعي تراجع مردود لاعبي الزعيم واستماتة سيد الأتيام.

* إلا أننا نحفظ للزعيم المريخ الإصرار على الفوز والثلاث نقاط.

* ونرفع القبعات لجميع اللاعبين ابتداء من المعز وخط الدفاع والوسط والهجوم وما عدا اللاعب تراوري الذي كان خصماً على كل الخطوط في المريخ بتحركاته وافساده لكل الطلعات الهجومية بأدائه المخيب للآمال.

* ونهمس في أذن البلجيكي بأن كوفي سلاح خطير فتاك يشكل 60% من خطورة الأحمر.

* ويا راجي تسلم البطن الجابتك.

صدى قبل الأخير

* وبدون فترة راحة يعود المريخ المارد الأحمر اليوم لساحة الوغى للتباري مع مريخ نيالا الحصان الأسود في الممتاز هذا العام.

* بكل المقاييس هي مباراة صعبة للمريخ حتى لو كانت في استاده.. ووسط جماهيره.

* مريخ نيالا يديره المدرب المقتدر برهان تية الذي يعرف كل كبيرة وصغيرة عن المريخ والسلبيات ومفاتيح الانتصارات.

* أتوقع امتلاء مدرجات استاد المريخ اليوم خاصة الشمالية بالأعداء الذين يمنون أنفسهم بتعطل المريخ ولكن هيهات بإذن الله.

* تجربة النيل شندي أدخلت الرعب في نفوس الأهلة وإعلامهم.

* وما قرأته بالأمس من مقالات ومانشيتات وفرح طاغي بالفوز على هلال الفاشر يؤكد الحالة المتأخرة للأهلة.

آخر الأصداء

* إلى متى؟

* إلى متى يا صلاح يستمر مسلسل ظلم التحكيم للمريخ.

* هدف الأهلي مدني من تسلل واضح وفي وجود 4 لاعبين خلف دفاع المريخ قبل لعب الفاول.

* لاعبو الأهلي ارهبوا الحكم وأحد اللاعبين يتوعد الحكم بإشارات من يديه.. ولا عقوبات..

* بكري المدينة أكثر اللاعبين تعرضاً للضرب ورغم ذلك لم ينال لاعبو الأهلي أي انذارات مما يوضح ضعف الحكم.

* في العصر في مباراة الهلال حكم دوليين.. وليلاً في مباراة المريخ حكام مغمورين.. لماذا يا لجنة التحكيم؟

* مللنا استهداف الحكام لفريق المريخ.

* فهل تنتظرون ردة فعل قوية تجاه الحكام حتى يتوقف الاستهداف؟

* ونكرر إحذروا غضبة الحكيم.

* مباراة اليوم أمام مريخ نيالا هل نرى فيها لو امكن تحكيماً نزيهاً وعادلاً. أم نرى مواصلة الصافرات الظالمة والسعي لتعطيل المريخ من تحقيق المعادلة..

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع
هيثم كابو
الريدة جات متأخرة !

* لم يتردد الفنان إبراهيم حسين الذي يمثل (صفوة الفنانين) في إعلان انتمائه الأحمر منذ سنوات طويلة، وظل وفياً للمريخ ومرتبطاً به، فحب الزعيم يجري في دمه ويسيطر عليه في سكناته وحركاته، لتجمعه علاقة خاصة بالزعيم لدرجة أن أنتصارات المريخ باتت لا تكتمل فرحتها إلا بترديد :

نجمة نجمة الليل نعدو

والسنين يا حليلنا عدوا

وانت ما عارف عيونك

لما تسرح وين بودو ..!!

* لم تنقطع علاقة أهل المريخ ب(صاحب نجمة نجمة) أثناء فترة مرضه وشهد النادي تكريمه البهيج العام الماضي، كما أن قلب (البلبل الشرقاوي) ظل متعلقاً بالزعيم حتى وهو على الفراش الأبيض .

* تذكرنا إبراهيم حسين الذي لا يمكن أن يُنسى أبداً ونحن نطلع على بعض ما كتبه إعلام الهلال عن اللعب في بطولة سيكافا التي كان مغضوباً عليها منهم وظلوا يسخرون من أنديتها حتى حان ميقات مشاركتهم الإجباري فيها ..!

* البقرأ كلام إعلام الوصيف يقول الناس ديل ما عندهم ارشيف ..!

* من الأرشيف ابت تطلع .. من المدفع ابت تطلع .. من الطيران طلع خازوق .. خوازيق الوصيف زادت ..!

* أصبحت استضافة الوصايفة لسيكافا في كف عفريت فاتجهوا لتنظيم بطولة حوض النيل ..!

* مفروض الوصايفة بعد الحصل في شندي تاني سيرة شارع النيل ما يجيبوها خليك من (حوض النيل) ..!

* مشكلة الوصايفة أنهم هاجموا بطولة شرق ووسط إفريقيا عندما كانت في قمتها رغم أنهم شاركوا فيها ثماني مرات، والآن للأسف أصبحوا يبحثون عنها بعد الطيران من كل البطولات في زمن (فك الصواميل وطفية الكشافات) ..!

* يبحث الوصايفة عن سيكافا الآن، والبطولة الإقليمية المحببة للصفوة تدير وجهها عن الهلال وتتركه في (حوض البط) وتتجه بكلياتها إلى زنزبار ..!

* عندما أستعصت سيكافا على الوصايفة لثماني مرات حاولوا السخرية منها وتصوير المشاركة فيها وكأنها سُبة، والآن عادوا مجبرين لتمجيدها والتغزل فيها لنردد مع بلبل الشرق :

وين وين كنت وين لما (سيكافا) كانت سنينا مخدرة

جيتها بعد العمر فات والريدة جات متأخرة ..!

* امتدح (إعلام كردنة) اللعب في سيكافا وأعتبرها أمر ضروري بل وقالوا بلا خجل أن ميزاته أكبر باعتبارها تمنح شباب الفريق فرصة الإعداد للمحلي وصقل قدراتهم للدوري و(سمحة البتوري) ..!

* فجأة أصبحت سيكافا ب(قدرة قادر) ميزاتها أفضل ومحاسنها لا يمكن أن تحصى أو تحصر ..!

* سيكافا التي مدوا ألسنة السخرية في وجهها بطريقة غريبة، رجعوا يبحثون عن ميزاتها ..و(تسوي بصواميلك يغلب مواسيرك) ..!

* سمعناكم تتكلموا عن خواص سيكافا حيرتونا، وبتناقضكم الشديد دا يا فطومة خجلتونا ..!!

* ناس الهلال شدة ما مشغولين بالتبرير لقصة سيكافا، أتوقع أن يكتبوا كلمة (التمهيدي) في البص الجديد ..!

* مشكلتكم ما عملتوا حساب اليوم دا عشان كده في موضوع سيكافا نخليكم تحاسبوا نفسكم بنفسكم ..و(طاير لا تحاسبني) ..!

* إذا كانت تلك هي ميزات سيكافا فأننا لم نسمعها منكم إلا الآن بعد فك صواميل الطيران، و(وين وين كنتو وين لما سيكافا كانت مكنتا مدورة .. واتكلمتو بعد الطيران جاكم والحقيقة جات متأخرة) ..!

* (سيكافا) ما بنغيرا .. والساقية لسه مدورة

يا ريت (الجمهور) ظروفكم يقدرا

ما (الحقيقة) جات متأخرة .. !

نقوش متفرقة

* قدم الأهلي مدني مساء أمس الأول خدمة كبيرة للمريخ إذا كان مباراته الإفريقية القادمة مع وفاق سطيف في المصارعة الحرة ..!

* ممارسة لاعبي الأهلي مدني لكرة القدم يمثل خسارة كبرى لإتحاد العاب القوى ..!

* لا تقل : (سيد الأتيام)، ولكن قل (سيد اللعب على الأجسام) ..!

* عودة الكابتن راجي عبد العاطي لمستواه المعهود تأخرت كثيراً، وحفاظ راجي على الأداء الذي ظهر به مؤخراً مسؤوليته لوحده فقد ظل لفترة طويلة خارج الفورمة ونجمه غائب في زمن ندرة المقاتلين وشح المواهب ..!

* لسه الجمهور (راجي) من كابتن فريقه الكثير؛ و(لا عزاء لمساوي ورفاقه من المواسير) ..!

* أغلق الوصايفة ملف الخيالة وقتحوا ملف السلاطين ..(يا حلاوة عليكم يا أولاد يا سيكافيين) ..!

نقش أخير

* لم يتعظ أهل الصواميل من مذبحة شندي، وهاهم يتجهون لاستضافة دورة حوض (النيل) ..!



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوف سايد
حسن محجوب
هدف غالي يا راجي

* فرض على نجم السعد ان يؤدي مباراة اهلي مدني في ظروف بالغة وبعد يومين فقط من مباراة رسمية في اكبر بطولة افريقيا دوري ابطال افريقيا ومع فريق وفاق سطيف في ملحمة اقل وصف لها انها جرت فوق سطح صفيح ساخن .

* مباراة امس الاول وجه فيها المريخ سلسلة من المصاعب أولها انه دخل الملعب وهو في قمة الارهاق واجه فريقا استعمل كل ادوات الرعب والعنف وجاءت ثالثة الاثافي بان وجه طاقم تحكيم غاية في الغرابة والسواء والتحيز والقسوة على المريخ.

* المريخ حقق المهم وكسب ثلاث نقاط غالية وهو المحصلة التي يسعى اليها نجم السعد لا اريد ان احلل تدني مستوى المريخ في هذه المباراة وهو معروف للجميع ولكني اشيد بالوجوه الجديدة التي شاركت في المباراة وقدمت مردودا جيدا.

* اتحاد الفشل فرض على المريخ ان يؤدي هذه المباراة وهو يعلم بان المريخ خارج من مباراة افريقية لعبت قبل 48 ساعة من مباراة اهلي مدني واصر على قيام مباراة اليوم مع مريخ نيالا.

كنت اتوقع من لجنة التسيير المريخية رفض قيام هذه المباراة والاجتماع مع لجنة البرمجة في الاتحاد العام لمناقشة التعديلات التي تمت مؤخرا في البرمجة لمصلحة نادٍ بعينه.

* ما يضاعف من المشكلة ويضع مجلس المريخ أمام تحد كبير ومسئولية تاريخية هو مجمل تصرفات اتحاد الكرة تجاه النادي فرغم الاعتراضات القوية والمتكررة على تعيين حكام مغمورين لمباريات الفرقة الحمراء على عكس مباريات الزبون.

* فلا يزال الوضع كما هو وخير دليل الحكم الذي أدار مباراة الأمس أمام اهلي مدني والذي يمثل نموذج للحكام المغمورين.

* وإقدام اتحاد الكرة على مثل هذه التصرفات لا يفهم منه غير إصراره على المزيد من الاستخفاف والتعبير صراحة بعدم احترامه للمريخ المجلس والكيان.

* ولتصبح القرارات الأخيرة التي أصدرتها لجنة البرمجة تعبيرا عن أن الاتحاد ولجانه لا يهابون المريخ ولا يعملون له حساب.

* تعلم لجنة التسيير قبل اجتماعه بأن أي قرار فيه مهادنة أو يحمل مزيد من الصبر على الاتحاد الأزرق سيكون مرفوضا جملة وتفصيلا من قبل الغالبية في القلعة الحمراء.

* الحقائق تقول ان الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم لم يترك أي تصرف يعبر عن استفزازه للمريخ إلا وأصدره في شكل قرار وهو ما يقلص خيارات القرارات العقلانية ويدفع المجلس مجبرا لاتخاذ الخطير منها.

* وأداء الحكم المغمور وحده في مباراة أمس الأول يمثل جريمة في حق المريخ وهم يأتون بحكم ضعيف الشخصية وبعيد كل البعد عن القرارات السليمة.

ان سايد

* وحماية الزعيم من الظلم أثمن من البطولات وأغلى من كل الكؤوس.

* ماذا تريد لجنة التحكيم من المريخ؟

* ماذا تريد لجنة البرمجة بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم من الزعيم؟

* على مجلس المريخ أن يعرف الإجابات.

* اوكرا وراجي قتلا فرحة عمر ملكية والاتحاد العام

* حان وقت ثورة الصفوة.

* الحكام المغمورين مخصصون للزعيم.

* والاتحاد مشغول بالتفصيل للزبون.

* اتحاد وكمان حكام.

* المؤامرات حان وقت جزها من الجذور

* راجي عبد العاطي قدم مباراة كبيرة اتمنى ان يواصل القائد المسيرة اليوم

* سعدت بالعودة القوية للنجم جابسون الذي قدم شوطا مميزا.

* اعتذر النجم امير كمال للجمهور بجلوسه وسط المدرجات في مشهد رائع ومعبر.

* تأسفت لاصابة مصعب عمر فقد تعرض لاصابة منذ وقت مبكر بعد ان قدم نفسه بعد التوقف بصورة جيدة.

* الكورة اقوان كما يقول كابتن لطيف نريد اليوم اهداف مطر من قولة تيت.

* 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
يس وي كان

واضخم تيفو علي الاطلاق.. واروع غاية ...نعم نستطيع.. قالها الجمهور قبل مباراة الوفاق...لكن ماذا جرى...من وضع لا ما بين نعم ونستطيع.. من زرع الاحباط...من جعل الياس طاغيا ..لماذا نبدل التصميم في بضع ساعات...ونركن الي الانهزام.. اليست كرة قدم...الم نفعل الافاعيل خارجيا...الم نقصي الترجي من ارضه...الم نجرد الوفاق نفسه من لقبه...كرة القدم كما افهمها انها لعبة رجولة وحماس.. يمكنكم الرجوع الي جيل مانديلا...من لم يتذكره او يشاهده فليتذكر ايداهور...انظروا الي ايمن سعيد ماذا كان يفعل...ما الذي يجعل الدوري الانجليزي هو الاكثر اثارة...اليس هذا القتال حتي الثانية الاخيرة...قاتلوا وستجدون ان الامر سهل.. ستصم اذانكم عن هتاف الجماهير. وستنسون الارض...لا للاحباط الذي يزرعه البعض فينا.. مجالدة قليلة وتختلف القواعد...تتبدل القناعات.. وتترتب الاولويات.. من فهم الكرة لن يركن الي التسليم بواحد زايد واحد يساوي اثنين...سيجد ان واحد زايد واحد يساوي ارقاما كثيرة....يس وي كان...ليس شعار يوم.. انه شعار موسم.. لا تزال الاميرة في متناول اليد...لا تزال الرصاصة في الجيب...من يكتب ليقول ما قلت ليكم ليس معنا.. من يقول سنهبط للكونفدرالية ربما لا يعرف المريخ.. يوم انهزم بخماسية من كانون.. اوقد كانونا وحرق الكاميروني...والامثلة اكثر من جماهيره..

ولذلك ندعوا الي ري شتلة الامل.. الابقاء علي الشمعة متقدة...لانها مدورة...تدين لمن عرق وكافح.. ازرعوا الثقة فيهم...لا لجلد الذات.. لاقعاد المجلس بالاراء الفطيرة والكلمات المحبطة...ونسي رئيس المريخ العظيم ولقد صار ايقونة له...مرتبطا به.. محترما علي الدوام ابد الدهر مع كل اركان حربه ...

لا لحفر القبر لمن لا يزال حيا...ايمال مدربنا حتى حين.. ولنا رأي في القادمين.. لكنا لن بيع جلد الدب قبل صيده...لكل مقام مقال...ومقالاتنا الان عن الامل الباقي..

واليوم يلعب المريخ مباراة اخرى

تحت عنوان الاكراه...ان يلعب في اربعة ايام ثلاث مرات والحكام ضده...هل هذا فريق الاعداء ام فريق الوطن

وسيضطر المدرب للدفع بلاعبين جدد.. وسيتأثر الاداء لان لكل انسان طاقة محدودة.. لكن الاتحاد يدير اللعبة بفقه قاعدة الجيش.. ما ينوم...ريح ضميرك واتعب جسمك

........

فرحة العشري بالفوز علي طيش الدوري ادهشت الجميع

ده فرح بهستيريا ....ده ما الهلال السعودي يا بيه...الزول ده لو درن مع الوفاق بيطلع عمرة

وده كوم ومانشيتات واعمدة الدماعة كوم...يسحق...يعني نيل شندي سحق برضو.. غايتو الكورة دي لو ما شفناها ما عارف كان كتبوا شنو

صدق هاشم صديق

بعض صحف الارض تطبع

ثم تقبع في انتظار الفجر يطلع

لنطالع تحت ضوء الشمس

شيئا من سخافة

و

تقرأ . ترزي احلام العرائس

وجوة فرسان مرمي واحد

او مطعم الجنة الفريدة

وما في الا.. حبة فول وموية في قلة

.......

السفر المبكر الي الجزائر ينبغي اصطحاب نصائح غارزيتو معه ...لا للسفر الي معقل السطايفة مبكرا...ويحتاج ايضا الي تصريحات مشابهة.. سنفوز...وصدقوني دفاع الوفاق هش.. يمكن زيارة مرماه بسهولة...فعلها الكنغولي هناك...احرز هدفين مقابل واحد في بلده...

........

مضى اسبوع ولم يصرح الكاردينال ولم يصرخ

انا رئيس الهلال.. للزول ده المغالطو منو



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برهان تية يؤكد خبر الصدى : مجلس المريخ فاوضني أكثر من مرة لكني لم أحسم أمري بعد
الأمور ستكون واضحة بعد مباراة اليوم.. ولا يوجد ما يمنع الأحمر من التفوق على الوفاق



عمر الجندي

أكد برهان تية مدرب مريخ نيالا المرشح للعمل بالجهاز الفني بالفرقة الحمراء صحة الخبر الذي أوردته الصدى أمس وأشارت فيه إلى أن المدرب الأميز على الإطلاق في الدوري السوداني في طريقه لمهمة جديدة في القلعة الحمراء وأشار برهان إلى أن المريخ أدار مفاوضات جادة معه من أجل إقناعه بالعمل في الجهاز الفني لفريق الكرة لكنه لم يحسم أمره بعد ووعد برهان بالرد على العرض المقدم له من الأحمر عقب نهاية مباراة اليوم.

كشف برهان تية تفاصيل المفاوضات التي يديرها معه مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ من أجل إقناعه بالعمل في الجهاز الفني للفرقة الحمراء وأشار إلى أن هناك اتصالات منذ فترة بينه ومجلس الإدارة حتى يوافق على العودة من جديد للعمل في الجهاز الفني بالمريخ لكنه لم يتوصل إلى قرار نهائي حتى اللحظة وتوقع برهان أن تكون الأمور أكثر وضوحاً عقب نهاية المباراة التي تجمع بين المريخ ومريخ نيالا لأنه حتى اللحظة ملتزم بتعاقده مع مريخ نيالا وسيبذل قُصارى جهده حتى يقوده للتفوق على الأحمر وبعد أن يؤدي واجبه تجاه ناديه على أكمل وجه سيكون جاهزاً للرد على العرض المريخي، وتحدث برهان تية عن المهمة الصعبة التي تنتظر المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري وقال إن المواجهة التي جمعت بين الفريقين قبل أيام تختلف عن تلك التي جمعت بينهما العام الماضي لافتاً إلى أن المريخ كان ينبغي أن يكون في وضع أفضل من الذي كان عليه في المباراة متمنياً أن يعالج الجهاز الفني للمريخ كل السلبيات التي كشفتها مباراة السبت الماضي وأن ينهي مشكلة عدم ثبات التشكيلة والا يندفع الأحمر وراء المعسكرات الخارجية لأن مباريات الدوري الممتاز أفضل إعداد لمسابقة دوري الأبطال.

مباراة الإياب مختلفة

توقع برهان تية أن تكون مباراة الإياب بين المريخ والوفاق مختلفة تماماً عن تلك التي جمعت بين الفريقين السبت الماضي لأن المريخ هذه المرة يلعب على فرصة وحيدة وهي الفوز فقط وهذه النتيجة سلاح ذو حدين ربما وضعت اللاعبين تحت الضغط وأفقدتهم التركيز ولربما منحتهم دافعاً قوياً للقتال بشراسة والعمل بشتى السبل من أجل تحقيق الفوز على وفاق سطيف ورأى برهان أن الرهان على ركلات الترجيح أو التعادل بأكثر من هدفين لا معنى له متمنياً أن يضع المريخ الفوز على الوفاق في عقر داره كهدف لا تراجع عنه لأن فوز المريخ بهدف وحيد سيجعله يتفادى الخروج المبكر من دوري الأبطال والتحول للكونفدرالية ويستطيع الأحمر بهذا الهدف أن يعلن عن نفسه في مجموعات الأبطال.

وصفة النصر

وعن الطريقة التي يمكن أن يكسب بها المريخ مباراة الوفاق قال برهان تية: ينبغي الا يندفع الأحمر هجوماً لأنه مُطالب بالنصر والا يتراجع بكلياته دفاعاً ليخرج بشباكه نظيفة ويبدأ رحلة البحث عن هدف وحيد مشيراً إلى أن اللعب بتوازن والاعتماد على الجماعية وممارسة اللعب الضاغط والابتعاد عن الانفعال والرهان على الخبرة الطويلة للاعبي المريخ من العوامل التي يمكن أن تجعل الأحمر أقرب لتحقيق الفوز على وفاق سطيف، وأشار برهان إلى أن الأحمر ليس من نوعية الأندية التي تعاني في تسجيل الأهداف خارج الأرض لافتاً إلى أن المريخ العام الماضي سجل في شباك الترجي ووفاق سطيف ومولودية العلمة وبالتالي لا يوجد ما يمنع الأحمر من الوصول إلى شباك الوفاق وتوقع برهان أن تكون الفرص السانحة للمريخ في المباراة قليلة جداً لذلك لابد من التعامل معها بالجدية المطلوبة مع الاستفادة من الضربات الركنية في الوصول لشباك الوفاق لأن خط دفاعه لا يجيد إبعاد خطر الكرات المعكوسة بدليل أن المريخ وصل إلى شباك السطايفة مرتين في مباراة الذهاب من ضربتين ركنيتين.

موفق من المولى وبدعوات الوالدة

نفى برهان أن تكون له قوى خفية من الشيوخ أو السحرة تعينه على إسقاط المنافسين وقال إنه لا يعتمد على هؤلاء ولا على أؤلئك وأضاف: أنا موفق من المولى عز وجل وهي نعمة أشكر عليها ربي كثيراً وموفق بدعوات الوالدة أسأل الله أن يحفظها وكل ما يردده الشارع عن اعتمادي على الشيوخ لا أساس له من الصحة، وأبان برهان أن التدريب مهنة محببة إلى نفسه لذلك دائماً ما يخلص في عمله ويجيد التعامل النفسي مع اللاعبين ويعمل على حل مشاكلهم خارج الملعب ويحسن تهيئتهم قبل النزول للمستطيل الأخضر الأمر الذي يساعده دوماً على تحقيق النجاح في كل الأندية التي أشرف على تدريبها.

++

ترحيب مشترك بأداء مباراة اليوم رغم البرمجة الضاغطة

عبد التام: الاتحاد رفض تأجيل مباراتنا أمام مريخ نيالا وسنتعامل مع الأمر الواقع

سكرتير مريخ نيالا: لم نرفض تأجيل مباراتنا أمام الأحمر ولكن وضعنا شروطنا

نصر حامد

كشف محي الدين عبد التام نائب الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عن التحركات الجادة التي قام بها المجلس من أجل تأجيل مباراة الفريق أمام مريخ نيالا من اليوم إلى وقتٍ لاحق حتى لا يؤدي المريخ ثلاث مباريات في أقل من أسبوع لكن عبد التام أشار إلى أن كل المحاولات انتهت إلى فشل ذريع وتمسك الاتحاد بموقفه الرافض للتأجيل لأن موافقته كانت تعني وضع المريخ تحت ضغط لا مثيل له عقب أداء مباراة وفاق سطيف وبالتالي فضّل المجلس أداء لقاء مريخ نيالا متمنياً أن يقدّر اللاعبون المسئولية وأن يحسموا موقعة فرسان البحير بنجاح حتى يغادر الأحمر للجزائر وهو في وضع معنوي جيد وفي ذات الإطار أكد المقدم حمزة آدم سكرتير مريخ نيالا أن ناديه لم يرفض تأجيل المباراة لكنه وضع اشتراطات بعينها حتى لا يتأثر بالتأجيل.

قال عبد التام إن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لم يقصّر على الإطلاق وبذل مجهودات مقدرة من أجل تأجيل مباراة الفريق أمام مريخ نيالا من اليوم إلى وقتٍ لاحق نظراً للإرهاق الشديد الذي تعرض له نجوم الفرقة الحمراء بسبب أداء ثلاث مباريات قوية في أقل من أسبوع لكن عبد التام أشار إلى أن الاتحاد رفض التأجيل وقدم دفوعات مقنعة فرضت على المريخ التعامل مع الأمر الواقع وأداء مباراة اليوم والعمل بجدية من أجل تحقيق الفوز وكسب النقاط الثلاث حتى يغادر المريخ إلى الجزائر وهو في وضع معنوي ممتاز يمكّنه من إنجاز المهمة على أكمل وجه ليعود من الجزائر ببطاقة الترشح إلى مجموعات الأبطال بمشيئة الله وأفاد عبد التام أن بعثة المريخ ستغادر إلى الجزائر في السابع عشر من هذا الشهر متمنياً أن يواجه الأحمر وفاق سطيف وهو في أفضل حالاته بالاستفادة من مباراتي أهلي مدني ومريخ نيالا لتخطي عقبة الوفاق ومواصلة المشوار بقوة في دوري الأبطال.

حمزة آدم: لم نرفض التأجيل

قال المقدم حمزة آدم نائب سكرتير نادي مريخ نيالا إن ناديه لم يرفض تأجيل مباراته أمام المريخ من أجل تهيئة أفضل الظروف لممثل السودان في دوري الأبطال ولكن كل ما حدث أن ناديه قدم موافقة مشروطة على تأجيل مباراة المريخ حتى يترتب على هذا التأجيل تأخير مباراة الفريق أمام أهلي عطبرة بنيالا من السابع عشر من أبريل إلى وقت لاحق مع تعديل موعد مباراتنا أمام الخرطوم الوطني ولكن للأسف اتحاد الكرة رفض تأجيل أي مباراة وأبقى على مبارياتنا كما هي وكان من الصعب أن نوافق على تأجيل مباراة المريخ لأننا سنواجه مشكلة في الطيران إلى نيالا وأقرب حجز سيكون في العشرين من أبريل وسيترتب على ذلك تأجيل جميع مباريات المريخ بنيالا وبالتالي رفضت اللجنة المنظمة أي شرط لتأجيل مباراتنا أمام المريخ، وأفاد حمزة أن مريخ نيالا الآن في كامل جاهزيته لهذه المباراة وسيقدم أفضل مالديه وسيلعب بقوة من أجل تحقيق نتيجة مميزة تجعل الفريق يواصل مشواره بقوة في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وكشف حمزة عن حوافز ضخمة رصدها مجلس إدارة نادي مريخ نيالا للاعبين حال تحقيق الفوز على الأحمر في مباراة اليوم متمنياً أن يقدّر اللاعبون المسئولية وأن يلعبوا بقوة وشراسة من أجل تحقيق نتيجة جيدة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
تحت الضغط العالي
المريخ يصارع الإرهاق وينازل فرسان البحير ليلاً بالقلعة الحمراء
غيابات مؤثرة في الفرقة الحمراء وعودة متوقعة لعلي جعفر




وليد الطاهر

بعد 48 ساعة فقط من المباراة التي خاضها أمام أهلي مدني أمس الأول يعود المريخ من جديد لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ليلعب تحت الضغط العالي وفي ظل إرهاق لا مثيل له تنفيذاً لبرمجة ظالمة من اتحاد الكرة لم يجد الأحمر خياراً غير الامتثال لها على أمل أن تتغلب عناصره على الإرهاق والتعب وتؤدي مباراة اليوم على أكمل وجه حتى يحقق الفريق الفوز ويمضي قدماً في رحلة البحث عن صدارة الدوري الممتاز ويتوقع أن تغيب بعض العناصر عن مباراة اليوم بعامل الإصابة بعد أن تخلف أمير وراجي ومصعب وبكري عن المشاركة في مران الأمس لأسباب مختلفة.

في حراسة المرمى يتوقع أن يعود جمال سالم لأخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي بعد أن تولى المعز محجوب حراسة مرمى المريخ أمام أهلي مدني حتى يضع الجهاز الفني الحارسين على قدم المساواة من حيث الجاهزية وفرص المشاركة خاصة وأن المعز محجوب وسالم في قمة الجاهزية وستكون هناك بعض التغييرات في المنطقة الخلفية التي ستفرضها الظروف حيث يتوقع أن يعود رمضان عجب للمشاركة في الطرف الأيمن بعد أن غاب عن المشاركة في مباراة أمس الأول أمام أهلي مدني وستكون عودة بخيت خميس ضرورية بعد أن تعرض مصعب لإصابة مؤثرة ربما أبعدته عن رحلة المريخ إلى الجزائر وفي متوسط الدفاع يتوقع أن يأخذ علي جعفر موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي بعد أن تجاوز الإصابة تماماً وأصبح في قمة جاهزيته للمشاركة ولم يظهر أمير كمال في أي مران منذ مباراة وفاق سطيف وغاب عن تدريب الأمس وبالتالي ربما لا يظهر في التشكيل في مباراة اليوم ليفتح الباب من جديد أمام ضفر للمشاركة حتى يتمكن ايمال من تجهيز هذا اللاعب بالشكل المطلوب ليصبح ضمن خياراته في مباراة الوفاق بعد أن أعاد ضفر الأمان لخط الدفاع وقدم أفضل مالديه في مباراة أهلي مدني.

خيارات جيدة في الوسط

ربما لا تواجه المريخ أي مشكلة في خط الوسط بعد العودة القوية للنيجيري سالمون والذي طمأن مدربه على أنه أصبح في قمة جاهزيته لتقديم الكثير للمريخ في المرحلة المقبلة ولن يكون مستبعداً أن يرتاح علاء الدين عن المشاركة في مباراة اليوم مع عودة عمر بخيت للمشاركة وسيمضي ايمال قدماً في إشراك كوفي في الجهة اليسرى سيما وأنه لم يشارك منذ البداية في مباراة أهلي مدني على أن يواصل راجي الظهور في الوسط الأيمن بعد أن ابتعد ابراهومة لعامل الإصابة وستكون الخيارات محدودة في المقدمة الهجومية بعد أن غاب بكري عن المشاركة في تدريب الفريق أمس وبالتالي ربما يشارك تراوري إلى جانب أوكراه في المقدمة الهجومية وستكون هذه التشكيلة قابلة للتغيير والتبديل حسب ظروف اللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا في مران الامس واذا تأكد الجهاز الفني من قدرتهم على المشاركة بصورة طبيعية لا يوجد ما يمنع الاعتماد عليهم.

موقف الفريقين

يدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم وفي رصيده 26 نقطة والفوز في مباراة اليوم مع كسب المباراة المقبلة يجعله يتساوى في عدد المباريات مع الهلال ويتقدم عليه بفارق النقاط حتى يستعيد صدارة الممتاز بعد أن تعرض الأزرق لهزة عنيفة عقب خروجه من دوري الأبطال وخسر أمام نيل شندي بالثلاثة وستكون فرصة المريخ كبيرة في استغلال حالة انعدام الوزن التي يمر بها الهلال منذ الخروج الأفريقي الحزين حتى يحكم قبضته على الصدارة برغم الإرهاق الشديد الذي يعاني منه المريخ بسبب البرمجة الضاغطة فضلاً عن الاستحقاقات الأفريقية التي أصبحت فتراتها متقاربة ولكن رغم ذلك يريد المريخ القتال في كل الجبهات وتحقيق المطلوب وإسعاد قاعدته الجماهيرية العريضة التي ظلت تناصر الفريق ولم تبتعد عنه حتى بعد النتيجة السيئة التي خرج بها الفريق في مباراته الأفريقية الأخيرة أمام وفاق سطيف بينما يدخل مريخ نيالا مباراة اليوم وفي رصيده 23 نقطة وضعته في المركز الخامس بفضل القيادة الحكيمة للمدرب المقتدر برهان تية الذي أصبح مرشحاً للرحيل من قلعة مريخ البحير عقب المباراة ليعود إلى تجربة جديدة مع المريخ الذي قطع شوطاً بعيداً في مفاوضاته مع برهان.

حاتم: إصابة مصعب ربما أبعدته عن رحلة الجزائر

كشف الكابتن حاتم محمد احمد نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي المزيد من التفاصيل للصحيفة عن موقف الإصابات وسط نجوم الفرقة الحمراء وقال إن إصابة علي جعفر خفيفة ولن تمنعه من المشاركة في مباراة اليوم بصورة طبيعية لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن إصابة مصعب ربما تحتاج لبعض الوقت حتى يعود اللاعب للمشاركة بصورة طبيعية وبالتالي لن يظهر في مباراة اليوم وربما لا يسافر مع المريخ في رحلته إلى الجزائر وأضاف: ما يُقال عن مصعب ينطبق على عبده جابر وابراهيم محجوب، ووصف حاتم المباراة التي يخوضها المريخ اليوم أمام مريخ نيالا بالصعبة لأنها أمام منافس محترم استطاع أن يقدم أفضل العروض في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وأن يحقق نتائج جيدة جعلته ينافس على مركز متقدم في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وأشار حاتم إلى أن مباراة اليوم تفرض على لاعبي المريخ التعامل مع المنافس بدرجة عالية من الحذر والتركيز مع احترام مريخ نيالا الذي أثبت قدرته على تحقيق أفضل النتائج في المنافسة وأقر حاتم بمعاناة حقيقية يمر بها المريخ بسبب البرمجة الضاغطة والإصابات التي طاردت عدد من لاعبي الفريق بعد أن أجبر الاتحاد الأحمر على أداء ثلاث مباريات كبيرة في بحر ستة أيام بعد أن لعب المريخ السبت أمام الوفاق وواجه أهلي مدني الاثنين وسيلعب اليوم الأربعاء أمام مريخ نيالا وتعهد حاتم بأن يقهر المريخ كل هذه الظروف الصعبة وأن يقدم أفضل مالديه في مباراة اليوم حتى يحقق الفوز ويمضي قدماً في رحلة استعادة صدارة الدوري الممتاز مشدداً على أهمية الأداء القوي وعدم التفريط في النقاط لأن الفوز في هذه المباراة والتي تعتبر الأخيرة للمريخ قبل السفر للجزائر أمر مطلوب بشدة حتى يغادر الأحمر وهو في وضع معنوي جيد، واستبعد حاتم أن يتأثر المستوى العام للفرقة الحمراء بغياب أي لاعب بسبب الإصابة أو غيره لأن المريخ أصبحت لديه خيارات عديدة وقادرة على الأداء بنفس مستوى نجوم التشكيل الأساسي وطمأن حاتم الجماهير على قدرة المريخ في الظهور بالمستوى المطلوب في مباراة اليوم وتقديم أفضل مالديه برغم كل هذه الظروف حتى يطمئن الأحمر أنصاره قبل السفر إلى الجزائر بأنه في كامل جاهزيته لتقديم مستوى مقنع وتحقيق نتيجة طيبة.

++

قناة الشروق تتابع مران المريخ أمس وتحاور ايمال

حرصت فضائية الشروق على تغطية مران المريخ مساء أمس واستطلعت عدد من اللاعبين وحاورت البلجيكي لوك ايمال عن المباراة الصعبة التي تنتظر الفريق في سطيف أمام الوفاق ومدى قدرة الأحمر على إنجاز المهمة الصعبة التي تنتظره والعودة من هناك ببطاقة الترشح لمجموعات الأبطال وظلت قناة الشروق تهتم بمتابعة تحضيرات الأحمر في كل المباريات الأفريقية وسجلت القناة حضوراً مميزاً في المعسكر الإعدادي في موفمبيك قبل أداء جولة الذهاب أمام الوفاق.

++

المريخ يؤدي مرانه الختامي بمشاركة 18 لاعباً

وضع البلجيكي لوك ايمال مساء أمس اللمسات الأخيرة لطريقة اللعب التي يرغب في الاعتماد عليها في مباراة اليوم أمام مريخ نيالا واختبر مدى جاهزية العناصر التي سيدفع بها عندما أجرى الأحمر مرانه الختامي مساء أمس بمشاركة 18 لاعباً وغاب عن التدريب أمير كمال وراجي ومصعب وبكري لأسباب مختلفة في حين اكتفى ابراهومة وعطرون وعلي جعفر بمتابعة المران من خارج الملعب وكان الجديد في المران عودة عبده جابر للمشاركة بصورة طبيعية وقسّم الجهاز الفني اللاعبين إلى مجموعتين وأشرف حاتم بنهوشان على المجموعة التي أكملت مباراة أهلي مدني وأخضعها لتدريبات ترويحية وبعد ذلك خلدت للراحة في حين درّب ايمال المجموعة الثانية برفقة عبد العظيم جابر وركّز على الكرات المعكوسة والاختبارات البدنية وتمارين على التسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء واطمأن ايمال على أن كل العناصر جاهزة لأداء المهمة الصعبة التي تنتظر الفريق أمام مريخ نيالا الليلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة برهان ومحسن.. دعم لايمال أم نهاية مبكرة لمشواره
تجارب المدربين الوطنيين مع الأجانب تنتهي دوماً بخلافات وأزمات
محسن حسم أمره واختار العودة.. وبرهان لا يريد الإعلان قبل مباراة اليوم




لا أحد يدري اذا ما كان المريخ بصدد دعم جهازه الفني بخبرات وطنية تعيد فريق الكرة للسير على الطريق الصحيح أم أن الخطوة بمثابة تفكير جاد من مجلس الإدارة لإنهاء مشوار الطاقم الفني الأجنبي الذي لم يضف جديداً يذكر وتعددت مشاكله بصورة جعلت الطاقم الأجنبي بالفرقة الحمراء يفكر بجدية في الرحيل عقب مباراة الوفاق أياً كانت النتيجة مع المطالبة بالمستحقات المالية التي تضاربت الأقوال حولها حيث ظل المجلس يؤكد بأنه أوفى بالتزاماته تجاه الطاقم الفني في حين تشير التسريبات إلى أن للطاقم الأجنبي متأخرات في الرواتب والحوافز بصورة جعلت الطاقم الفني الأجنبي يفكر بجدية في الرحيل.

حتى لو لم تكن هناك أي مشاكل تواجه الطاقم الأجنبي بالفرقة الحمراء تبدو استمراريته غير واردة واذا حدث أي احتكاك بين الطاقم الأجنبي والخبرات الوطنية التي سيدفع بها مجلس الإدارة لن يتردد المجلس في حسم الأمر لمصلحة الطاقم الوطني وفي مثل هذه الظروف دوماً ما تحدث الاحتكاكات بين المدرب الأجنبي الذي لا يمنح الحد الأدنى من الصلاحيات للطاقم الوطني ولا يرى أن لديه دور يستطيع أن يقدمه ولعل هذا ما ظهر في تجربة أمير دامر المدرب الصبور الذي لم يستطع الصبر كثيراً على تجربته مع لوك ايمال واختار الرحيل المبكر بعد أن سعى أن تكون له كلمته في الجهاز الفني لكن ايمال حرمه من ذلك ووصل مرحلة استبعاده من أول رحلة خارجية للمريخ وهو ما حز في نفس أمير دامر الذي رأى أن عدم سفره دليل على أن دوره هامشياً لدرجة أن عدم سفره لا يؤثر على الفريق في شئ وفشلت كل محاولات إقناع دامر بالعودة لأن مبرراته كانت مقنعة في الرحيل، ومنذ رحيل دامر ظل المجلس يتحدث عن مدرب وطني قادم ليعمل إلى جوار ايمال وانحصرت الترشيحات في البداية في مدربين أصحاب تجربة جديدة لاكتساب الخبرة من البلجيكي لكن المستوى غير المقبول الذي ظهر به المريخ في مباراة وفاق سطيف والنتيجة السيئة التي خرج بها الأحمر في تلك المباراة فتح الباب من جديد أمام المدرب الوطني ليعود لأخذ دوره في الجهاز الفني بعد أن أثبتت التجربة أن الأحمر يحتاج بشدة لمدرب وطني لا يقوم بدور هامشي بل يطلع بمهام كبيرة لا تقل عن تلك التي يقوم بها المدير الفني حتى تنساب الأمور بصورة طبيعية اذا نفّذ ايمال تهديده ورحل عقب مباراة الوفاق، ولم يكن هناك خيار أفضل أمام المجلس من المدرب العام برهان تية الذي تسنده تجربة سابقة وناجحة ضحّى بها للمجلس السابق بعد أن وجد نفسه في مفاضلة مع الفرنسي غارزيتو الذي كان يسير بالمريخ بخطوات واثقة في دوري الابطال وبرهان تية الذي قاد الأحمر بصورة أفضل من غارزيتو في الدوري والكأس وخوفاً من الحديث عن هدم المجلس للاستقرار الفني أنقذ برهان المجلس وقدم استقالته وقبلها المجلس لكن تجربة برهان السابقة جعلته مطلوباً بشدة وفكّر المريخ أكثر من مرة في التعاقد معه وحتى عندما تعاقد المريخ مع البلجيكي لوك ايمال وكان يفكر في التعاقد مع جبرة فكر قبله في خيار برهان تية وبعد مباراة الوفاق تجددت المفاوضات مع برهان تية لكن الرجل لم يحسم موقفه بعد وأعلنها برهان صراحة عبر الصدى بأنه سيحدد موقفه بصورة قاطعة عقب مباراة اليوم بين المريخ ومريخ نيالا ولو كان برهان متمسكاً بفريقه لما وجد حرجاً في التأكيد على أنه مستمر مع فرسان البحير لكن يبدو أن برهان اختار المريخ ويخشى أن يتسبب إعلانه المبكر في القيل والقال اذا خسر مريخ نيالا أمام المريخ في مباراة اليوم وستكون عودة برهان دعماً قوياً للجهاز الفني للفرقة الحمراء اذا سعى ايمال للتعاون معه من أجل المصلحة العليا لفريق الكرة.

محسن حسم أمره

ستكون عودة محسن سيد مطلوبة بشدة لأخذ موقعه في الجهاز الفني لأنها ستأتي في وقتٍ يعاني فيه المريخ من غياب مدير كرة متخصص يستطيع القيام بواجباته على أكمل وجه مع غياب المدرب الذي يطلع بمهام لا تقل عن تلك التي يقوم بها مدير الكرة وهذا ما ينجح فيه محسن سيد بدرجة امتياز، فإلى جانب إسهامه الفني المقدر يستطيع محسن سيد دعم الترابط وسط اللاعبين وحل أي مشكلة تواجههم فضلاً عن قدرة محسن على العمل بانسجام وتفاهم مع برهان تية الذي خاض معه تجربة سابقة في المريخ وكان أحد أسباب النجاح الكبير الذي أصابه برهان مع الأحمر واستمر محسن مع المريخ حتى خواتيم الموسم الماضي وانتهى مشواره مع الفرقة الحمراء بسبب صدام عنيف مع المدير الفني غارزيتو الذي سعى أكثر من مرة للتقليل من قدرات محسن سيد كمدرب ولكن الآن سيعود محسن للعمل بالجهاز الفني للمريخ في وقت أصبح فيه غارزيتو خارج الملعب مما يتيح له الفرصة ليؤكد بأن لديه بصمة فنية يستطيع أن يقدمها عبر تجربته الجديدة مع المريخ.

السليني: مازدا كان الخيار الأنسب

استحسن الخبير هشام السليني مدرب حراس المريخ السابق عودة الأحمر للمدرسة الوطنية وقال إنه ومهما كان من قدرات وخبرات المدير الفني الأجنبي لابد أن يكون إلى جواره مدرب وطني مقتدر يقدم له النصح والإرشاد ويعكس له الوضع النفسي لأي لاعب وهل يستطيع أن يقدم أفضل مالديه أم له مشاكل خاصة تحول دون ظهوره بالشكل المطلوب في بعض المباريات وأبان السليني أن كل المدربين الأجانب الذين حققوا النجاح مع المريخ في أوقات متفاوتة استفادوا من خبرات وطنية عملت إلى جوارهم وكان مازدا القاسم المشترك في كل التجارب الناجحة للمدربين الوطنيين مع الأجانب لأن مازدا لديه فكر تدريبي دائماً ما يكون مقبولاً من الأجانب وهذا ما ساعده على النجاح مع رودر الذي حقق للمريخ كأس مانديلا مثلما أصاب مازدا نجاحاً كبيراً مع اوتوفيستر الذي تغزل كثيراً في القدرات المهولة والمؤهلات العليا لمازدا وكذلك كان مازدا شريكاً أصيلاً في نجاحات كروجر مع الأحمر وأنا واثق من أن مازدا لو عمل إلى جوار ايمال سيمنحه دفعة قوية ليحقق النجاح مع المريخ رغم أن قناعتي تؤكد بأن مازدا يستحق أن يكون المدير الفني ولوك ايمال مدرباً عاماً لأن المؤهلات التي يتمتع بها مازدا لا تتوافر للمدرب البلجيكي ومن يقارن الطريقة التي أدار بها مازدا مباراة صقور الجديان أمام ساحل العاج والطريقة التي أدار بها ايمال مباراة المريخ أمام الوفاق يصل إلى قناعة بأن زامر الحي هو الأفضل لكن من يسمع صوته.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأوضاع تنفجر في قطاع المراحل السنية بالمريخ
مجدي أشانتي: المجلس لا يعرف غير الوعود والتخدير ولم نرَ أي نثرية لمدة أربعة أشهر
صرفنا مبلغ 33 مليون جنيه لتسيير النشاط والنور أبو الجاز قدم الكثير من جيبه الخاص

عمر الجندي

انفجرت الأوضاع بقطاع المراحل السنية بالمريخ ودفع الثلاثي مجدي أشانتي وعادل أمين وجندي نميري باستقالات جماعية من العمل في القطاع وسلموا تلك الاستقالات للكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي ليقوم بدوره برفعها لمجلس الإدارة وكشف مجدي ابراهيم مالك مدير الكرة بالمراحل السنية عن الأسباب التي أدت لانفجار الأوضاع بالقطاع وتقديمهم لتلك الاستقالات مشيراً إلى أن المجلس لم يقدم شيئاً لقطاع المراحل السنية وبالتالي أجبرهم على الرحيل كما كشف مجدي عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.

قال مجدي أشانتي إنهم فضّلوا الرحيل وتقديم استقالة جماعية لوجود فراغ إداري حقيقي في قطاع المراحل السنية بالمريخ استمر لمدة 58 يوماً وظلوا طيلة تلك الفترة لا يعرفون الرئيس من الإداري وتحملوا كل تبعات المرحلة وبلغت المنصرفات 33 مليون جنيه لتسيير النشاط لأن المران الوحيد يكلّف 900 ألف جنيه في حين يكلّف استئجار البص للمباريات أكثر من 250 جنيه بينما تكلف المباريات الخارجية مبلغ مليون و350 جنيه وأشار مجدي إلى أنهم وبعد كل مران ينتظرون حتى التاسعة ليلاً في انتظار دفع نثرية المران ومضى مجدي: استقالاتنا كانت جاهزة منذ فترة وكنا بصدد تقديمها لكن في نفس اليوم الذي كنا ننوي فيه تقديم تلك الاستقالات اجتمعنا مع العميد عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام لمجلس الإدارة برفقة الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي وأكد لنا العميد عامر أن الاستقالات مرفوضة وأن المجلس قادر على حل كل المشاكل بعد الفراغ من المعسكر والمباريات الأفريقية ووعد المجلس بتسديد كل المستحقات وتقديم الأموال اللازمة لتسيير الأمور في قطاع المراحل السنية لكن حتى تاريخ تقديم استقالاتنا أمس لم يحدث أي جديد ورغم ذلك كنا نقوم بالواجب على أكمل وجه برغم أننا طيلة الفترة الماضية لم نتسلم أي نثريات من المجلس وظللنا نعتمد على دعم مجموعة من المريخاب الخلص الذين ظلوا يدعمون ناديهم بسخاء مثل النور أبو الجاز أحد أكبر الداعمين للقطاع الذي تحمل منصرفات شهر كامل وكذلك القطب المريخي ياسر الشريف الذي ظل في حالة دعم متواصل للقطاع وبخلاف ذلك لم يكن هناك أي دعم يذكر لقطاع المراحل السنية.

محاولات لتهميشي

قال مجدي أشانتي إنهم ولمدة أربعة أشهر لم يتسلموا أي مبلغ مالي ومع ذلك قاموا بواجبهم على أكمل وجه إلى أن أرسل المجلس خالد تاج السر ليقوم بتسوية مستحقاتهم وتخفيض رواتبهم وأضاف: حاولوا بكل الطرق إبعادنا وتهميشنا وعندما فشلوا في ذلك أصدروا قراراً بإعفائي من وظيفة مدير الكرة لأنني لا أعرف الصمت على الخطأ وأقول رأيي بكل صراحة ووضوح ولا أرضى الظلم مطلقاً ولا أقبل سرقة عرق الآخرين واتصل بي العميد عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام لمجلس الإدارة وأكد لي بالحرف الواحد أنه لا أحد يستطيع إبعادي من هذا المنصب وهو موجود في مجلس الإدارة.

لم نجد من المجلس غير التخدير

قال مجدي إن مجلس الإدارة أخطرهم أكثر من مرة بدعم القطاع وتسوية المستحقات ولكن لم يجدوا من مجلس الإدارة غير التخدير والمراوغة والوعود المتكررة وأضاف: في كل مرة نسمع أن ونسي سيجلس معنا وسيعمل على تسوية كل المشاكل المالية ويوم الأحد الماضي تحدثنا مع أبوجريشة إن كانت هناك حلول لمشاكل القطاع فقال لنا إنه سمع أن ونسي سيجتمع معنا في غضون أيام وسيحل كل المشاكل ولكن في كل مرة لا يجدون غير الوعود الكاذبة وبعد أن صبروا كثيراً وعملوا في ظل ظروف أقل ما يمكن أن يقال عنها إنها صعبة للغاية لم يجدوا أي خيار غير الاستقالة الجماعية لافتاً إلى أنهم سلموا استقالاتهم للكابتن عادل أبوجريشة والذي سلمها لعبد الرحيم الشفيع حتى يرفعها لمجلس الإدارة عبر العميد عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام للمجلس وقال مجدي إن الحال وصل درجة من السوء لا توصف لدرجة أن العاملين بنادي المريخ يتبرعون لترحيل اللاعبين مشيراً إلى أن ما يحدث في قطاع المراحل السنية استفزاز واضح وصريح لكيان قدامى اللاعبين لذلك كان لابد أن يقول الحقيقة الكاملة حتى ينصل الأمر بالقطاع.

خالد تاج السر: الاستقالات ليست جماعية

قال خالد تاج السر مقرر قطاع المراحل السنية إن محمد نجيب مسئول الأحمال لم يتقدم باستقالته وكذا الحال بالنسبة لمحمد ابراهيم مدرب الرديف والدكتور النور مشيراً إلى أن الاستقالات لم تكن جماعية بل كانت مقدمة من مجدي اشانتي وعادل أمين وجندي نميري وأشار خالد إلى أن فريق الشباب تنتظره مباراة تنافسية أمام كوبر بملعب شباب ناصر السبت المقبل ويحتاج للدعم لأنه الآن في صدارة المنافسة وأفاد خالد بأن الفريق الرديف لم تتم برمجة مبارياته حتى الآن وغالباً ما تبدأ في النصف الثاني من الموسم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ ﻏﺎﺿﺐ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺗﺬﺍﻛﺮ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ

ﺍﻏﻀﺐ  ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﻣﺎﻝ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﺍﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﻄﺎ  ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﺻﺪﺍﺭﻫﻢ ﺗﺬﺍﻛﺮ ﺳﻔﺮ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻭﻛﺎﻟﺘﻪ ﺗﺎﻛﺲ ﻭﺍﻥ  ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻗﺪ ﺍﺻﺪﺭ ﺗﺬﺍﻛﺮ ﺍﺟﻠﻪ ﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻏﺎﺩﺭﺕ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ  ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﺷﺘﺮﻱ ﺑﺄﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﺮﺓ ﺗﺬﺍﻛﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﻟﻠﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻠﺠﺄ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻋﻄﺎ  ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محسن سيد: لم استقيل من الرهيب للعمل في المريخ 

نفي محسن سيد ان تكون الاستقالة التي تقدم بها من تدريب مريخ كوستي من اجل العمل في تدريب المريخ العاصمي .. واكد علي وجود اتصالات من ادارة المريخ خلال الفترة الماضية والعديد من الاندية .. واوضح انه مدرب محترف ويمكن ان يعمل في اي نادي.


*

----------

